# Papayas videos and shit



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 27, 2020)

So I'll just post shit in here like videos and shit
Db bench 95# 3x6
Pin press 235 3x6
Decline hammer strength 2 plates x 6, 3 plate x 6,  2 plate plus 25's x 6.

Peck fly machine 160 4x8

Tricep work blaa@aa
https://streamable.com/mb1poi

https://streamable.com/nvml9i


Happy gibs!!

https://streamable.com/1ekcjz
Tricep work cable push downs and standing skull crushers

Stupid shit won't let me edit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 27, 2020)

Here's a few older videos. From now on I'll just post my workouts, videos n shit.
Deadlift stuff
https://youtu.be/KZKLYODNcOQ
https://youtu.be/DiziknERhc8
Bench
https://youtu.be/fMJA7o8uHMw
https://youtu.be/Y9Uy1WiZO34
https://youtu.be/hor-xhSvha8
Squat
https://youtu.be/YkQsMcz9Mm4
Row
https://youtu.be/4l9GEyjZAEU
https://youtu.be/9cOYZ9lDO-4


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 27, 2020)

You make lifting that weight look easy.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice job pickle


----------



## Trump (Oct 27, 2020)

Is that a spongy mat your squatting on pickle?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 27, 2020)

Trump said:


> Is that a spongy mat your squatting on pickle?



Yes was a bad idea but kept me from damaging the concrete on deadlifts. To much give, should have bought horse stall mats.
I use it now to offset the drop from the carpet to linoleum in my apt. 
Cuz squat rack sits in middle of both.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice job buddy.  Respect


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 27, 2020)

Just wanna hit 400/300/500.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 27, 2020)

Mr. Pickle, it appears you put in the work at the gym, u need to work on the diet to showcase all the hard work in the gym.  U wont see much in gains with a crappy diet or working out 2 or 3 days a week.  

See u in the LVAC steam room soon.....:32 (16):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 28, 2020)

Today is back day.
Started with foam rolling and stretching followed by a medium weight set x 2 with ham string curls.
I do light ham stretches between deadlift sets and I'll hang from the pull-up bar as well.
About an hour and a half in the gym with workout partner.

No cardio today.
I've got a few accessory videos which I'll be praying y less and less of once I've shown the majority of them I use. Critique away.

Deadlift 4x4 375, 405x2
Second and third set where cleaner and I felt I could have pulled 405 1x3.
Pendlay 205 3x6, need to raise my hips a little other sets better.
Lat pull down 4x8 150# slightly wider than shoulder width
Cable row close grip 4x8 120#
Back extension with 25# 3x10 held at chest level
Reverse fly with machine 100# 4x8

Videos in order of lifts except back extension "no video"


https://streamable.com/hgn18o
https://streamable.com/0j3hhi
https://streamable.com/l2yubq
https://streamable.com/nmmt23
https://streamable.com/ymv90o


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2020)

^^^That's the new avatar pic right there!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 28, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


>



Where’s the wings?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 28, 2020)

Nah I like my current one


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 29, 2020)

Today is shoulders 

Start with some shoulder dislocates and light laterals raises and such to get warm then off.

https://streamable.com/ecrzcr
Overhead press 3x6 1x6@155 back off to 145 2x6 because as you see I struggled quite a bit last rep. Been awhile since doing these.

Side raises 20# 3x8
Front raise 20# 3x8

Hammer curls 4x8

Cybex overhead press machine neutral grip
3x10 with two 45s each side.

20 minutes cardio in tread mill, 5 min fast walking, 10 min running, 5 min walk.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 30, 2020)

Way to work for that last rep, dude.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks Pickle


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2020)

Today is leg day.
Started with foam rolling and stretching followed by some hip abductor and leg ext for warm ups

Squats 3x6 @ 275 with warm up @ bar, 135,185,225
Two videos, First set and last set. I am not happy with this at all. Depth on the first set and foot placement i couldnt get right and the squat just felt like trash. 
Plus now the pain is back which im including a picture of where. I ended up using a box to gauge depth.

squat 
https://streamable.com/dldx9d
https://streamable.com/8f9scx

Leg machine. 3x8 
Dont know the name of with 45's on each side
pic
https://ibb.co/pfP8Bxy

seperated leg ext 50# each leg 3x10
lying ham curl 110 3x10

hip abductor  interior/exterior 3x10 each

standing calf raise 3x10  300#, 280#, 260#

cardio on seated bicycle with back @ 20 min, moderate level, between 90/95 rpm and hr between 138/142.

Here is picture of the area that is causing pain AGAIN. when lifting and rotating knee up and outward. Im thinking i might have to quit squatting for awhile  i dont know what the fuk is happing. It didnt start before until i hit around 310/315 then worse when i hit 375 for a single so i stopped squatting for a week or so and it was feeling better but nooooooooooo FML
https://ibb.co/r2vSW5R

that is all. Time for food.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 31, 2020)

Good work paps, I get a pain in roughly the same area, roll it out/use a massage gun on the area. I often put a pillow under my hamstring when I go to bed as well.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Good work paps, I get a pain in roughly the same area, roll it out/use a massage gun on the area. I often put a pillow under my hamstring when I go to bed as well.


thanks man im trying.


----------



## Sickman (Oct 31, 2020)

I get pain in the exact same area man. I don't do any type of hanging leg raises or anything that causes me to raise my legs up, because I can actually feel the ball and socket of my hip grinding/popping. High rep squats and lunges irritate it too. I've used lacrosse balls and foam rollers in the past to help it. But for me, just avoiding the exercises that aggravate it is the best route. 

Nice job on your lifts. Keep up the good work


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Today is chest and tris.

some light stretching followed by banded shoulder dislocates.
gf got 135x5 on flat bench today even though she swore she couldnt then followed with 3x5@125

Today i went a different rout with bb bench.
warm up with bar, 135, 185, 205.
225x4
235x4
245x4
255x4
265x2
225x7 amrap
I wanted 265 x 4 but only managed two, third set the gf had to help me.
machine flys 4x8 @ 175#
cable flys decline and incline 3x8 each at 22# each side i think

tricep push downs supinated and pronated 3x8 each @ 52# i think?
lying skull crushers 3x8 @ 70#
Videos in order.

https://streamable.com/9bqwpd
https://streamable.com/96d1yy
https://streamable.com/koqc3h
machine fly?
https://streamable.com/7pk0o0
skull crushers
https://streamable.com/rc6ro0

No cardio today.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

I meant third rep the gf had to help*** if a mod could edit that thanks.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 3, 2020)

If you're going for strength, you'll need to arch harder. Your shoulders don't seem to be tight. Your leg drive doesn't seem to be engaged other than stabilizing you. Also, I would work on squeezing the bar. Just my .02. Keep pushing homie


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> If you're going for strength, you'll need to arch harder. Your shoulders don't seem to be tight. Your leg drive doesn't seem to be engaged other than stabilizing you. Also, I would work on squeezing the bar. Just my .02. Keep pushing homie



I'll work on harder arch. Maybe wear a tighter shirt so you can see better?

Yeah I dunno how to fix my non existent leg drive.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Maybe I'm destined to be a shitty bencher lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 3, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'll work on harder arch. Maybe wear a tighter shirt so you can see better?
> 
> Yeah I dunno how to fix my non existent leg drive.



I set my feet first. Then lay back. Feet are still set and pushing back. Then, i grab the bench posts and push my shoulders together, and push myself down. This creates the arch, with the tension between my shoulders, and legs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I set my feet first. Then lay back. Feet are still set and pushing back. Then, i grab the bench posts and push my shoulders together, and push myself down. This creates the arch, with the tension between my shoulders, and legs.



I'll record my full setup next time and how I used to setup. Maybe that will help you help me?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Skip to 1:30. This is similar to how I do it, except I set feet first. Both are the same otherwise. Yeah definitely record the setup as well.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Skip to 1:30. This is similar to how I do it, except I set feet first. Both are the same otherwise. Yeah definitely record the setup as well.



I used to do something like that. If you look at my older video here
https://youtu.be/Y9Uy1WiZO34
I dunno why I changed. I just did

I slide up past the bar set my feet then push back and set my arch


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 3, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I used to do something like that. If you look at my older video here
> https://youtu.be/Y9Uy1WiZO34
> I dunno why I changed. I just did
> 
> I slide up past the bar set my feet then push back and set my arch



Setup looked good on that one until the unrack. You can see as you flatten out before the unrack, you have no leg drive. You'll get it homie


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Setup looked good on that one until the unrack. You can see as you flatten out before the unrack, you have no leg drive. You'll get it homie



Lol I need you next to me with cues

Maybe I need a lift off so I can stay tight?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 3, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lol I need you next to me with cues
> 
> Maybe I need a lift off so I can stay tight?



Yes a liftoff would help. Have them assist, but not pull too much as it could make tou lose the tightenss in your shoulders and upper back. Have them guide you out over chest/sternum where you load your lats. 

Thwn we'll talk about your hand placement. 

It's a lot. Start with the setup if nothing else, and slowly add other critiques in time to time.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2020)

I use a variation of a bull dog grip. Full grip makes my biceps hurt. Not sure why

Just found benching as close as I can get into the lower palm helps


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 5, 2020)

Today is back day.
 Im super tired, only slept like 2 hours or so after work last nightso instead of 385 @ 4x4 i was just going to do sets with 315 but after my warm ups it felt good. SOOOOO

foam roll and stretchy stuff
warm ups 135x225x315
over hand grip for weight to 315 then mix grip at 405 with chalk only, no belt.

405 3x4

lat pull down slightly wider than shoulder width @ 170# 3x8
close grip cable rows @ 130# 3x8
T bar rows @ 45# 3x8, at this point im just spent.

Thats it! I managed to hit my fuuking shin again in the same fuking spot P)(@#_R*)(@#_R)(@#

Deads
315
https://streamable.com/gl5wyn
405
https://streamable.com/dwx2vi


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 5, 2020)

I think it was seek who wasn't a fan of touch and go so here I reset every time!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Deads look good. Good work


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm just happy that you're not wearing that stupid Ducks hat. :32 (20):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm just happy that you're not wearing that stupid Ducks hat. :32 (20):



Pfffffff I love my ducks hat


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2020)

Quick shoulder routine

Warm ups plus light stretchy

Seated db shoulder press
70# 3x6

Strict front shoulder raises
20# 3x8

Hammer curls
45# 3x8

Reverse fly with machine
110# 3x8

And done


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 7, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Quick shoulder routine
> 
> Warm ups plus light stretchy
> 
> ...



Videos or it didn't happen


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2020)

Didn't take any


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2020)

Today was supposed to be leg day but it fukking sucked and I felt weak as shit. Fuk this leg day:32 (3):


----------



## Trump (Nov 7, 2020)

this is normal dude just brush it off and go again next time 



FlyingPapaya said:


> Today was supposed to be leg day but it fukking sucked and I felt weak as shit. Fuk this leg day:32 (3):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump said:


> this is normal dude just brush it off and go again next time



Yeah thanks man I know :32 (7):. It still pisses me off.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2020)

Today is chest and Triceps.

started with stretchy stuff and banded/bar dislocates.
flat bench
warm up. bar, 135, 185, 205

Mostly the same as last time except i hit my reps on max weight and my final amrap set went up by a few reps
So i think ill push all weight up by 5 pounds.
The gf got 3x5 @ 135 today which is PR for her.

225x4
235x4
245x4
255x4
265x4 I only got 2 last time.
225 amrap x 9, only got 7 last time i think

DB flys 45# 3x8
Hammer strength decline bench
45x2 each side, 3x8

cable push downs
rope 42.5# 3x8
bar 80# 3x8

lying skull crushers
80# 3x8

cardio @ 30 minutes on treadmill, mix of walking running and jogging.


Videos in order

https://streamable.com/qznope
https://streamable.com/g20uax
https://streamable.com/xvm7fu
https://streamable.com/ls2g0v
Flys
https://streamable.com/g0q9dz

No 265 bench video had her spot in case.


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2020)

You have a pretty narrow grip on Bench. Not a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You have a pretty narrow grip on Bench. Not a criticism, just an observation.



Stems from my ac sprain from a motorcycle crash. Going to wide makes things not feel good.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Today is back day.
> Im super tired, only slept like 2 hours or so after work last nightso instead of 385 @ 4x4 i was just going to do sets with 315 but after my warm ups it felt good. SOOOOO
> 
> foam roll and stretchy stuff
> ...



Just catching up on your log. Good stuff.

On your pulls - take the slack out of the bar before you pull. That means you get in your set up tightly and pull the tension out of the bar. Then start your pull. 

Good way to feel what I am talking about is put 135 on the bar and set up like your pulling that 405. The bar should actually come off the ground about an inch before you initiate the pull.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks man. Always appreciate solid advice from you guys


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 11, 2020)

Today is back day.

Foam roll and stretchy stuff to start.
Today was supposed to be a pr day. Once I got started on warm ups I wasn't feeling it.
Warm ups. Reps going down as weight goes ip. 

135, 225, 315, 405 was kind of hard don't know why. 425 really hard and my attempt at 455 failed and I've pulled that before... Sigh guess I gotta wait for that 470 pull

T bar row
115# 2x6
90# 1x10

Lat pull downs
170# 3x8

Close grip cable row
140# 3x8

Back ext
25# 3x10.

Ooh well next time I guess


----------



## Sickman (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice work. I love tbar rows. One of my top 3 favorite exercises. As for the deadlifts, you'll get it soon man. My deadlifts have been lacking too, I've only got 4 weeks left of my cycle and my DLs are severely lacking compared to my bench and squat. I'm just afraid to push myself on them like I used to bc I've wrecked my back before.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 18, 2020)

Chest and triceps today
First day back in the gym in a week. 
Went easier

Stretchy stuff and dislocates

Warmups
Bar, 135, 175

225x4
235x4
245x4
225x5

Peck deck
3x10

Rope tricep pushdown
4x8
Straight bar tricep push down
4x8

Seated tricep ext
3x8x5x8
Had to lower weight by five pounds last two sets.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 18, 2020)

Lower weight on last set** not last two. Failed to hit 8 on second set.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 19, 2020)

Good work bro. I wish I could add more tricep isolation stuff to my routines, it just rapes me elbows.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2020)

Heavy skull crushers for to long kill my elbows so I rotate them out. But fuk gotta build them for a bigger bench right? Especially since I bench narrower like cj pointed out.


----------



## Sickman (Nov 19, 2020)

What I think messed mine up was the thousands and thousands of push ups I've done while locked up. That's when I started noticing it. 

Closer grip will definitely hit you tris hard. I like doing dumbbell floor press too. And weighted dips.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2020)

Lol I was ripped coming out but weighed 165.

I was super lean

Nah ac sprain after motorcycle accident fuked my shit. 
My bench workout from the other day left my shoulder and clavicle area moving and felt like shit was clunking out of place. I benched a tiny bit wider...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 10, 2021)

pfffff been awhile as i fell into a slump and trying to work back into a decent routine.

light stretchy stuff, dislocates 

Incline DB bench 6x4 @ 80#

Incline lying Skull crusher EZ curl bar 6x4 @ 82.5#

Strict Seated DB shoulder press 6x4 @ 55#


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 10, 2021)

Post a video of u and the cats


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh k.

Deadlift today

Stretchy stuff and foam rolling.

Warm up stuff 

Deadlift 345 4x4 mix grip first three sets and straps last set. Dunno why

Bb hip thrust 135 3x8

Ab roll outs 3x10

K done


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 11, 2021)

Way to get after it Paps!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks man. The time off cost me a bit of strength so gotta get it back plus more


----------



## Protax (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks solid man, nice job


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 14, 2021)

Upper'ish

Stretchy stuff, dislocates.

Flat bench 3x6 @ 225

Strict db shoulder press 3x6 @ 55# per arm

Close grip bench just into the smooth section of the bar
3x6 @ 195


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 16, 2021)

Lower/back

Stretch stuff

Warm ups 
Box Squat 3x6 @ 235 

Pendlay rows 3x6 @ 205.

Standing curls 3x8 @ 40#


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 16, 2021)

Going to try and work in squats twice a week, 6x4 and 3x6. I'll add weight on 6x4 if it goes well I'll follow up with same weight on 3x6  but won't force it. If 3x6 falls behind a little that's ok

I also might add in reverse flys on dead or squat day.
Deads will stay at once a week.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 17, 2021)

upper stuff.
stretchy, dislocates and some dead hangs from pull up bar.

DB incline bench 6x4 @ 85# each

Standing skull crushers 3x8 @ 82.5#

strict sitting db shoulder press 6x4 @ 60# each

Finish with 3x10 ab roll outs.... GHEY

PS FD the cats are mad at you for not picking them up this weekend.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice, heavy work man.


----------



## CzarStrong (Jan 18, 2021)

Great job! I gotta try!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 20, 2021)

Nothing fancy just lower stuff

Stretchy stuff, foam rolling
Deadlift warm ups with 135, 225, 315.
Varying reps that reduce with weight. Couple singles for fast pulls with each warm up.

Decided on doubles today dunno why. 
Pulled 360 double over hand because I forgot I put 25's on lol but I used mix until last two sets; went for straps.

Deadlift 8x2 @ 360. 
Felt like I could have done triples.

Bb hip thrust 145 @ 3x8

20 minutes on bike in the trainer. Going less resistance and more towards high cadence.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice job paps!


----------



## Tiny (Jan 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Tricep work blaa@aa
> https://streamable.com/mb1poi


Transcribed commentary

_Oh shit this dude is going to kill himself...

Damn, repping it out...

How the fack is this guy so strong with no muscle...

Oh..t-shirt showing some Milwaukee's best hiding...._

Ok, ok, that was legit and would stop to throw some cred your way in person at my gym. 
Taking a shot in the dark and guessing you're focus is PL? Nice job regardless mate, some talent there.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 23, 2021)

Chest, tri shoulder, abs

Stretchy stuff, dislocates 

Warm ups

Flat bench 3x6 @ 235

Seated db shoulder press 3x6 @ 60# per

4x10 ab roll outs

20 minutes on the bike

Kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 24, 2021)

Oops its missing cgb 3x6 @ 205


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 25, 2021)

Lower today
Stretchy stuff.

Warm ups bar, 135, 215

No belt yet. I'll wait till I'm up around 280 to 300 before I add it.

Squats
6x4 @ 245

Pendlay rows
6x4 @ 215

Standing Curls
3x8 @ 45#

Fjxhxusiiehdbxuid
K


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 25, 2021)

Coming from squatting 300+ and hitting 375 for a single I hate that I'm only squatting this current weight.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Upper'ish
> 
> Stretchy stuff, dislocates.
> 
> ...



That’s actually a decent amount of weight if ur gripping the smooth, inside part of the bar.  I don’t think i could push out one rep of 195 like that.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 26, 2021)

Index finger just touching the smooth


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 30, 2021)

second upper day. 

stretchy stuff bla bla

Incline DB bench 5x4, 1x6 @ 87.5#

lying skull crushers 3x8 @ 88#

Seated DB shoulder press 3x4 @ 65#, 3x4 @ 60#
Wasnt quite ready for a full 6x4 with 65#...

silly ab roll outs 4x10

no cardio today.... feeling lazy

ching chang chong.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 31, 2021)

Lower

Stretchy

Squats
Warm up 135, 185, 215
3x6 @ 245

Pendlay
3x6 @ 210

Curls cuz
3x6 @ 45#

20 minutes medium to high cadence on the bike with trainer

Bebop cola


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 3, 2021)

Upper a.

stretchy shit.

flat bench 3x6 @245 - goal

Intended 245 for 3x6 but failed on the last rep of first set so i dropped it to 235.
been going up in 10# to catch to where i was before i was sick... didnt work out this time. - reality

db shoulder press 3x6 @ 60# each - goal

first two sets felt good so instead 6 i did 8 last set. - reality

CGB 3x6 @ 210 

was going to jump from 205 to 215 but because i failed the 10# jump on regular bench i just went up 5# and nice and easy.

silly ab roll outs

20 minutes on the bike, starting with light resistance high cadence to medium/medium to a little mashing and back to light.


[h=1]Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of elderberries[/h]


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 7, 2021)

today is second lower.

stretchy and foam stuff bla bla

Deadlifts 1x4 @ 350, 3x4 @360
warm ups, 135, 205, 295, 325
I do all warm ups double over hand.
I started with 350 which was only 5# over last 4x4 set and it was to easy so i bumped to 360.
first two sets mix grip and second two sets, over hand with straps. trying to avoid imbalances.

BB hip thrusts 
3x8 @ 155
super easy going to do 20# jumps or higher from now on till it slows down.

chin ups 3x5 @ 220 bw.
Will add weights probably in 10# increments.

dem ab roll outs 4x12 this time.

cardio next workout.

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU kthxbai


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 7, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> So I'll just post shit in here like videos and shit
> Db bench 95# 3x6
> Pin press 235 3x6
> Decline hammer strength 2 plates x 6, 3 plate x 6,  2 plate plus 25's x 6.
> ...



dude I’m pissed... you make that look so easy. Well done my man!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks man I'm trying but that's an older one by a bit. Month off cost me some weight lol got sick after vacation and lazy. :32 (11):

Almost back to that weight with db but incline now.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow bro. That’s hella awesome! Congrats, for real. Back in my Bb days, I hit 395 on incline and I have never been the same. Never gone heavy since. It hurt me so bad. I couldn’t bench for a month. Just be careful brother. I don’t even think I could do what you’re doing if my life depended on it, now. Just please be careful. Warmup like a mother*****.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 8, 2021)

Upper B

incline db bench 6x4 @ 90#

lying skull crushers 3x8 @ 94#

seated db shoulder press 6x4 @ 65#
last db session i only hit 65 for a couple and had to drop to 60.

20 minutes on the bike/trainer

spongebob is a stupid cartoon and sucks compared to ren & stimpy.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

You go boy!!!

I work with a guy whose body is similar to Spongebob's.  :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 8, 2021)

Learn to hook grip when pulling.


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Learn to hook grip when pulling.



Sadist!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 8, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Learn to hook grip when pulling.



why????

ive tried it in the past but can only get my thumb over my pointer finger enough to wrk, cant get the middle finger; was able to pull over 400 but meh mix grip works for me.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> why????
> 
> ive tried it in the past but can only get my pointer finger to wrap fully.  was able to pull over 400 but meh mix grip works for me.



Won't pop a bicep. Or develop an imbalance.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Won't pop a bicep. Or develop an imbalance.


I was asking why specifically he recommended it lol.

I do a pretty good job of not engaging my bicep during a heavy pull. I also mix double over hand for all warm ups and mix grip/straps for working sets to avoid imbalances in :32 (1):


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 9, 2021)

Straps are for pussies :32 (15):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 9, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Straps are for pussies :32 (15):



:32 (11):
10 char


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 13, 2021)

Lower b.

Stretch, foam roll. 

Squat
6x4 @ 260. Feels fine, could have gone heavier. 
Getting minor discomfort around hip flexor/crease just below hip bone

Pendlay rows
6x4 @ 220

Standing curls 3x8 @ 45#

No ab or cardio its getting late.

Ernest P. Worrell is my hero


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 14, 2021)

Upper A

strech, foam plus warm ups etc

bench 3x6 @ 240

Last time i failed on the first set of 6 on the 5th rep at 245 so i dropped it back. This time i failed on the lat set on the last rep... I believe its because i lost tightness and tried to push through and failed just half way through... so i said fuk it ill wait and do another set of 3 and after i hit 3 i kept going and hit 6.  so bad setup and loss of tightness. going with a win here over all. More reps.. and pushed through

DB shoulder press.
3x6
wanted 65#, got the first set but i knew i wouldnt make it through the next two so i dropped to 60#.

close grip bench
3x6 @ 215 - fuk first set was kind of hard... got err done.

ab roll outs cause FD likes wearing pink kilts and no matter how hard he tries he wont get custody of the cats because hes a big meanie face.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 21, 2021)

Today is upper b.

I didnt get to complete my lower workout the other day so i added in the last two excercises.

stretchy bla bla with bands and dislocates

db incline bench.  Today 5x4, 1x6 @ 90#
I stayed at same weight but wanted to see if i could progress past 90# at 6x4 so last set i did 6 and nailed it. Moving on up

db shoulder press 70# at 6x4
going to stay at this weight for another b workout as it was fairly difficult. around rpe 8/9

lying skull crushers 3x8 @ 104#. 

lifts from last workout that i missed plus what i managed.

was deadlifts that day. aimed for 8x3 @ 380. Hit 3 sets then had to take gf to doctor, got back managed a 4th set then she crashed out because the neck injection so i called it quits and didnt get the rest. She needed to sleep. 

bb hip thrust 3x8 @ 175. 
still to easy...

chin ups 20# 3x8 @ 223 bw.

stupid cardio on bicycle for twenty minutes.

my cats annoy me and i hate doing laundry. WHERE IS MY GF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 24, 2021)

Makin good progress duder!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 24, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Learn to hook grip when pulling.



Ive got BBD thumbs.  It’s physically impossible for me to hook grip. Papaya can do it though.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 25, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Ive got BBD thumbs.  It’s physically impossible for me to hook grip. Papaya can do it though.



I've done it. I don't like it. I can only get my pointer finger over my thumb so it just feels like its going to slip.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 25, 2021)

Lacking motivation again.... But thanks guys and girl "fd".

Hopefully I'll get a squat session in tonight


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I've done it. I don't like it. I can only get my pointer finger over my thumb so it just feels like its going to slip.



Me too. I've lost it a few times snatching. Looks ridiculous. :32 (18):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 28, 2021)

Lower a

Stretch and light foam rolly shit
Banded stuff
Squats 3x6 @ 250

Rows 3x6 @ 215

Curls 3x8 @ 50#

Narrower stance on squats I think is helping with the issue around right hip flexor

Fd loves pistachio ice cream


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 28, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lower a
> 
> Stretch and light foam rolly shit
> Banded stuff
> ...



9 sets total? No accessory work for legs? Not sure I'm understanding this programming...
Pistachio ice cream is bomb btw


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2021)

How did I miss this thread this whole time

stoked I found it anyways

the video are great too !


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 2, 2021)

Did chest, tri, shoulder

stretched and warmed up but this workout pissed me off....
not sure if wasnt enough sleep or....

BB bench 3x6 @ 240
failed last rep AGAIN.

db shoulder press 2x6, 1x8 @ 60
ill probably go up.

cgb 3x6 @ 220
Only got to 4th rep and i had no strength or power so i just skipped it..
shoulder raises  3x8 @ 20#

ugghhh.....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


>



<confusing boner>


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 6, 2021)

deadlifts today

foam rolling yet again with some mild stretching.

warm ups with 135, 225 and 310 "two of my 45's are slightly under"
threw in some pauses with each jump in weight for fun.

330x5, 350x5, 380x5, 405x2

BB hip thrust
185x8, 205x8, 205x8

weighted chin ups with 30# 3x5

RDL with 110# dumbbells  3x8

FD is infatuated with my pickle


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 6, 2021)

after deadlifts and weighted chins my grip was tired.... that rdl with db's was kind of hard.... its funny 225 on a bar is easy with RDL lol


----------



## Ped X (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice work. Ill throw on some straps after my grip starts to fatigue towards the end of a back/pull session. Also, could I put in a request for a video? In particular the hip thrusts..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 6, 2021)

Ped X said:


> Nice work. Ill throw on some straps after my grip starts to fatigue towards the end of a back/pull session. Also, could I put in a request for a video? In particular the hip thrusts..



thanks appreciate it man!
I use over hand grip for all warmups on deadlifts. I only switch to mix with working sets.
by third set of chins i used straps because supersetting rdl with 110# was taxing.

plus knurling on bar beat my hands up a little lol its pretty beefy knurling.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 7, 2021)

Pickle join a gym, it will allow u to reach new PRs....Anytime I get stuck and dont see progress I switch gyms.  Seeing new people gives me inspiration to lift more.....And how come the cats r not in the pics?

Still waiting for the digits on that chocolate neighbor of yours :32 (16):


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Pickle join a gym, it will allow u to reach new PRs....Anytime I get stuck and dont see progress I switch gyms.  Seeing new people gives me inspiration to lift more.....And how come the cats r not in the pics?
> 
> Still waiting for the digits on that chocolate neighbor of yours :32 (16):



Can't, he's under house arrest. Ankle bracelet will start buzzing. :32 (6):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 7, 2021)

International exotic cat smuggling ring?



CJ275 said:


> Can't, he's under house arrest. Ankle bracelet will start buzzing. :32 (6):


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> International exotic cat smuggling ring?



Smuggling.... Sexual misconduct... What's the difference? :32 (20):


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 7, 2021)

U work out exclusively from home ?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2021)

I have a membership I just don't go.


----------



## CJ (Mar 7, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I have a membership I just don't go.



Me too!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2021)

second upper

switch stuff up and drop weight on a few.

incline db bench 60#x8, 70#x8, 70#x8, 70#x8

lying skull crushers 4x8 @ 93#

db shoulder press 2x8 @ 50#, 2x8 @ 60#

reverse db flys 4x8 @ 30#

One more never remember to go!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 7, 2021)

ill post up some videos soon when im not lazy and when the gf is here. Lazy being me not willing to find a good spot to setup the phone to record....


----------



## Ped X (Mar 7, 2021)

If I had a home gym setup I'm sure I'd goto my commercial gym much less, I ****ing hate people.
Except for those yummy girls that wear those yoga pants with the scrunchy ass crack and insist on doing any sort of exercise that involves bending over even to the slightest degree in and or around my eyeballs. I'd love to meet the person that invented those pants.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 9, 2021)

lower b

squats
265x4, 275x4, 285x5, 305x6

pendlays
225x4, 225x4, 225x4, 225x6

curls because why not n stuff
3x8 50#

FD got the clap from my neighbor instead of playing with the cats because hes a bad step cat dad.

Ps I need a leg ext machine


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 10, 2021)

I do enjoy my homegym, people tend to piss me off...


----------



## PZT (Mar 10, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ps I need a leg ext machine


Banded Seated Leg Extensions maybe?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 10, 2021)

PZT said:


> Banded Seated Leg Extensions maybe?



Not a bad idea. Thanks p


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 13, 2021)

Upper a

Deloaded at cjs suggestion
Flat bench with pause 4x4 @ 225

Ohp 114x4, 124x4, 134x4, 144x4

Cgb 3x6 @ 205

Shoulder raises 25x8, 20x8, 20x8


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 13, 2021)

My bar is 20kg sometimes I forget to put correct numbers


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 13, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> dude I’m pissed... you make that look so easy. Well done my man!



right! ****kin killer


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> My bar is 20kg sometimes I forget to put correct numbers



So you're a goddam liar is what you're saying!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So you're a goddam liar is what you're saying!!!  :32 (20):









Yes, yes I am.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yes, yes I am.



You need to edit this entire log, and subtract 1 pound from each entry!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Timber (Mar 13, 2021)

Pressing in the kitchen!  F’n awesome I love it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 13, 2021)

You wish u were hung like a Lone Star Bar


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You need to edit this entire log, and subtract 1 pound from each entry!!!  :32 (18):



Ssssshhhhh


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 15, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


>


??????????????????????


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 15, 2021)

Lower a

Deadlifts
330x5, 350x5, 380x5, 405x3

Bb hip thrust 205 3x8

Weighted chins
35# 3x5

Rdl/w bb 
225 3x8

I need more beer


----------



## PZT (Mar 15, 2021)

nice work. You like the hip thrusts? I have like literally never done them


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> nice work. You like the hip thrusts? I have like literally never done them



I can't pin point where but it feels like they kind of help over all. I have less back issues with them I think. Plus girl likes my butt lol

Plus its a different movement kind of breaks things up


----------



## PZT (Mar 15, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I can't pin point where but it feels like they kind of help over all. I have less back issues with them I think. Plus girl likes my butt lol
> 
> Plus its a different movement kind of breaks things up



I think I haven't done them mainly out of laziness> I hate setting up for exercises.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes Dill?................




FlyingPapaya said:


> ??????????????????????


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 16, 2021)

Upper

Dislocates, banded face pulls, foam roll

Db incline
70 3x8, 75 1x8
Db shoulder
55 4x8
Skull crushers
98 4x8
Reverse flys
30 3x8, 35 1x8

Shitty video of 75# incline
[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/Zwq7Qp7oWLo[/video]


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 19, 2021)

Atta boy!!


----------



## ftf (Mar 19, 2021)

You a Trekie Paps?


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2021)

Please tell me you have something juxtaposed on your non-death arm. And what is it?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

squats!

last workout  till monday then on to a real program lol
quick workout nothing special

i have to do a lot of rolling, stretching etc to keep my inner leg around hip from flaring up.

warmed up with bar, 135, 185, 205
225x3, 245x3, 275x3, 305x3, 315x1, 330x2, 350x1, 385x1

i have shitty video below and i think i should have aimed for 400.



pendlays
245x3 w belt, 235x5 w belt, 225x6, 185x11

hammer curls cause im cool
35x12, 35x13, 35x9

now off to a real program.


ghey videos in mah undies

330x2 
https://streamable.com/m139hd
350x1
i fuked this up, my left heel hit the bench and threw everything off.
https://streamable.com/2dfv9o

sorry no video of 385 but it was solid except a weird noise i made lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2021)

Cute butt! Nice SKWAAATS!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 20, 2021)

Are those homemade saftie bars?


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Is that beer can empty?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 21, 2021)

Maybe maybe not and thanks jin :32 (2):

They are the safety bars that come with the rack jack.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Upper
> 
> Dislocates, banded face pulls, foam roll
> 
> ...



Why you benching tool boxes???  :32 (18):


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 21, 2021)

LeanHerm said:


> Atta boy!!


You pulled Herm out the woodworks, so u must be doing something right !!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 22, 2021)

monday new program. 
8/5/2 main lift
3x8-12 for accesooooory stuff

flat bench
3x8 @ 195
incline db bench
 70x11, 70x9x 70x10
cable fly
3x12 
cable curls
25x12, 35x12, 42.5x12
hammer curls
30x10, 30x9, 30x10

trying to keep all close to failure except main lift and still figuring out weights.
also trying to keep rest between most lifts short as possible.

lots of stupid people in the gym.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 22, 2021)

oh... 219 in undies... forgot that. guess im a fatty


----------



## permabulker (Mar 22, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> monday new program.
> 8/5/2 main lift
> 3x8-12 for accesooooory stuff
> 
> ...



i see you share my hate for gym idiots :32 (3):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 23, 2021)

Lower day
Foam roll stretch and wam bam

Deadlifts 300 3x8

Rdl 185x12, 200x10, 200x8 "grip failing"

Hamstring curls 40x12, 60x12, 70x12

Seated calf 100x12, 120 x 12, 130 x 8

Abs amrap x 2

Forgot my chalk and straps :32 (4):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 24, 2021)

ftf said:


> You a Trekie Paps?



Dunno if I'm a trekie but I enjoy star trek all the way through and to the next generation to deep space nine, voyager, enterprise.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 26, 2021)

Short since tired
Ohp 110 3x8
Db press 55x8, 55x9, 55x8
Cgb 135x12, 155x12, 185x8


----------



## CJ (Mar 26, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Short since tired
> Ohp 110 3x8
> Db press 55x8, 55x9, 55x8
> Cgb 135x12, 155x12, 185x8



You skipping exercises already? :32 (6):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You skipping exercises already? :32 (6):



Ya dude I missed two. Kind of annoyed about it but didn't even want to lift at all.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2021)

Upper back stuff

Upper back
Lat pull down 110x12, 130x12, 160x12
Pendlay row 135x12, 155x11, 155x10
Seated row 80x12, 100x12, 130x12
Reverse fly w db 25x12, 30x12, 35x10
shrugs w hammer strength 90x12, 180x12, 180x12

Cj checks out my ass.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Upper back stuff
> 
> Cj checks out my ass.



#VirtualSlap


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 28, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Dunno if I'm a trekie but I enjoy star trek all the way through and to the next generation to deep space nine, voyager, enterprise.



this just brought me so much joy. 
I didn’t like enterprise on the first go-round. 
loved it when I watched it years later and regretted being a naysayer —— and then having it canceled. 
Did you see Picard?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> this just brought me so much joy.
> I didn’t like enterprise on the first go-round.
> loved it when I watched it years later and regretted being a naysayer —— and then having it canceled.
> Did you see Picard?



No I don't think I have. 

Also a big fan of farscape.


----------



## ftf (Mar 28, 2021)

I didn't like voyages either. Janeway sux. Never bothered to try again.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 28, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> No I don't think I have.
> 
> Also a big fan of farscape.



loved Farscape. Picard just came out last year - newest series that actually stars the TNG cast. Pretty intense - lots of feels. 



ftf said:


> I didn't like voyages either. Janeway sux. Never bothered to try again.


 
heretic!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 28, 2021)

ftf said:


> I didn't like voyages either. Janeway sux. Never bothered to try again.



Blasphemous words you heathen


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 28, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Blasphemous words you heathen



“There’s coffee in that nebula!”


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 29, 2021)

Legs/quads/calves/abs

squats 270x8, 260x8, 260x8 "270 was a tad to much"
Singe leg press 90x10, 90x12, 100x12
Single leg ext 40x12, 50x12, 60x9
Standing calf raise 260x12, 280x10, 280x12
Abs amrap x 2

Didn't do enough mobility stuff as my stupid hip flexor bothering me a tiny bit.

I blame it on cj because he's a meanie face!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 31, 2021)

Week 2

Chest/bicep

Flat bench 225 3x5
Incline db 70x12, 75x10, 75x9
Cable fly 13.5x10, 13.5x11, 13.5x 12
Cable curl 3x12 "numbers worn off just increased a bunch each set"
Hammer curl 30x12, 35x8, 35x9

Everything felt pretty good today. 

Hooba refuses to cuddle unless we do a bench off :32 (4):

Rude


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 2, 2021)

Day 2 legs/lower back/hams/calves/abs

Deadlift 355 3x5 "first set no belt"
Rdl 200x12, 210x12, 225x9
Single leg Hamstring curls 40x12, 45x9, 45x12 "both legs since hammies are dead"
Calves 160x12, 220x12, 280x "donkey calf machine"
Abs amrap x 2

Today was good. Felt strong.  Lower back got tired. 
Ate poke bowl after.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2021)

Day 3 shoulders/triceps

Ohp 125x5, 135x5, 135x5
Db  press 55x12, 60x9, 60x8
Cgb 135x12, 155x12, 185x10
Laterals 20x12, 25x8, 25x8
Cable Tricep pushdown 45x12, 60x12, 70x12
Seated tricep ext machine 95# 1x20


Ching chang chong time for food.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 5, 2021)

Day 4 upper back

Lat pull down 130x12, 150x10, 150x9
Pendlay row 135x12, 155x12, 165x12
Seated row 110x12, 130x12, 140x12
Reverse fly 30x12, 35x10, 35x10
Shrugs w/db 70x12, 75x12, 80x12

I'm pooped today. Tired from work.

Tomorrow is squats and I'm looking forward to that!!
Food and beer time!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 5, 2021)

After gym meal


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 7, 2021)

Day 5 legs/quads/calves/abs

Squats 3x5 305
Single leg press 100x12, 110x12, 120x12
Single leg ext 40x12, 55x12, 65x9
Standing calf raise 260x12, 280x12, 300x12 "w hold on last rep of each set"
Abs amrap x 2

So hungry so tired

Slight issue with hip flexor area again.... So annoying


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 11, 2021)

Week 3

Day 1 Chest/bicep

Flat bench 3x2 250 *with pause plus rpe 8ish*
Incline db 75x10, 75x10, 75x9
Db flys 30x12, 40x12, 50x12
Ez bar curls 63x12, 68x12, 73x9
Hammer curl 35x12, 40x11, 40x10

Got some bicep flair up. Think I went a little too wide benching boo


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 11, 2021)

Day 2 legs/lower back/hams/calves/abs

Deadlift 3x2 395x2, 405x2, 415x2 
Rdl 215x12, 225x12, 245x12
Hamstring curl 70x12, 80x10, 80x12
Calves  240x12, 300x12, 340x12 *donkey calf machine*
Abs amrap x 2


I'm pooped. Someone bring me food!


----------



## PZT (Apr 13, 2021)

awesome work!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 14, 2021)

Day 3 shoulders/tri

Ohp 3x2 145
Db press 55x12, 55x12, 55x12
Cgb 155x12, 185x12, 195x,9 
Laterals 25x12, 20x12, 15x12
Tricep push down with rope 30x12, 42.5x12, 42.5x12
Seated tricep machine 1x15


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 17, 2021)

Day 4 upper back

Lat pull down 130x12, 150x12, 160x12
Pendlay row 155x12,165x12, 175x10
Seated row 120x12, 140x12, 160x9
Reverse fly w/ machine 115x12, 90x8, 75x10
Shrugs w/ hammer strength 90x12, 120x12, 140x12


Someone give me a back massage!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 18, 2021)

Day 5 Legs/quads/calves/abs

Squats 3x2 345 * yeah that was hard…. *
Single leg press 110x12, 130x12, 140x12
Single leg ext 50x12, 65x10, 65x10
Standing calf raise 300x12, 320x12, 320x12 * pauses at top of the last 3 reps *
Abs * no time so I'm doing them tomorrow *

Jeez I don't know if it's because work tired me the fuk out but squats were friggin hard plus I have to tighten belt again!

For fun I did a long pause with 225 and 275 just to see.

Running super late. Almost fuking bedtime!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't know why but since I squatted heavy the other day both my biceps hurt and I can't do any benching now.... Have to wait a few days see if it gets better. Left the gym early this morning because it just hurt to much....

So basically I can't really do shit. I'll prob be able to do deads and hams but that's it


----------



## Jin (Apr 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Don't know why but since I squatted heavy the other day both my biceps hurt and I can't do any benching now.... Have to wait a few days see if it gets better. Left the gym early this morning because it just hurt to much....
> 
> So basically I can't really do shit. I'll prob be able to do deads and hams but that's it



The kind of guy that would area manage a group of sizzlers is the same type of guy who would bench with his biceps.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 21, 2021)

Lol.......


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 2, 2021)

Week 4
Wave 1

Day 1 Chest/bi

Flat bench 3x8 205
Incline db 70x12, 70x12, 70x11
Incline Flys 40x12, 50x9, 50x
Hammer curls 35x12, 37.5x12, 40x12
Ez bar curls 68x12, 73x12, 78x9


----------



## Boogieman (May 4, 2021)

Nice Paps!!!!  I had a little time to browse the program, looks fukkin legit! I am going to put that to good use! I owe you bro!


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Nice Paps!!!!  I had a little time to browse the program, looks fukkin legit! I am going to put that to good use! I owe you bro!



It's not bad at all, I like it a lot too. Good purchase Paps!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2021)

After a long two weeks of shitty work and being constantly tired and after a failed leg day a week or so ago. 

Day 2 Legs/lower back/hams/calves/abs

Deadlift 315 3x8 "should have been doing 325”
Rdl 215x12, 225x12, 235x10
Good mornings 135x12, 155x9, 155x9
Bw calf raises 40, 45
Crunches 30, 29

Didn't go to gym so I managed.


----------



## Boogieman (May 22, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> After a long two weeks of shitty work and being constantly tired and after a failed leg day a week or so ago.
> 
> Day 2 Legs/lower back/hams/calves/abs
> 
> ...



Way to get after it Paps!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2021)

Kind of a lack lusterv day. Weights on secondary lifts all down but oh well. Just lacking that extra oomph.

Day 3 shoulders/triceps

Ohp 115 3x8
Techno gym shoulder press 70x12, 80x12, 80x8
Cgb 155x10, 145x10, 135x11
Laterals  15x12, 15x12, 15x10
Tricep push down 70x12, 90x12, 110x12
Seated tricep machine 1x20 95#

Next time


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 25, 2021)

Day 4 upper back

T bar row 45x12, 90x10, 70x12
Lat pull down 110x12, 120x12, 130x12
Seated rows 100x12, 120x12, 130x12
Reverse fly w machine 70x12, 80x12, 80x12
DB Shrugs 75x12, 80x12, 85x12


I'm tired now time for food


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 15, 2021)

Well I guess I'll start posting in here again. Kind of felt like a lame since I lost a bunch of strength.

Or embarrassed...
Today is squats

Squats 3x6 @ 245
Rdl 3x8 185, 205, 235
Leg press 3x8 6 45 plates
Seated cable row 3x10 100, 115, 115
Lat pull down 3x10 100, 115, 110
Reverse hyper 3x10

I do believe it's food and beer time.


----------



## Trump (Sep 15, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Well I guess I'll start posting in here again. Kind of felt like a lame since I lost a bunch of strength.
> 
> Or embarrassed...
> Today is squats
> ...


We all been there dude 1 step fwd and 3 back


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks man appreciate it

Goals haven't changed, 1200 total and surpass CJ 🤘😁. I was close before damn it

That 235x8 rdl was hard broooo might have had 2 more


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2021)

bench day

flat bench 3x6 190#
flat cgb 3x8 145, 155, 175
lying skull crushers 3x8 82.5#

brraaaaap. thats all folks

forgot to mention, im going to use waves, 6, ,4 , 2 for squat, bench, dead. 4x4 might look like 4 sets with weights ramping up or 4 of the same weight. 2's will be probably be around 8 sets while all accessory and secondary lifts will be 6 to 10 reps by 3 to 4 sets.

ill be going as heavy as possible for 6 through 10 reps as well. things like rdl, leg curl, leg ext, db shoulder, ohp, lat pulls, rows, cable rows, hammber curls and tricep work.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Can't believe I passed up this log all this time, because I literally thought it was going to be some BS videos or something... I'm such an idiot 😂.

Added this to my list of logs I'm following. Keep killing that shit paps!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Can't believe I passed up this log all this time, because I literally thought it was going to be some BS videos or something... I'm such an idiot 😂.
> 
> Added this to my list of logs I'm following. Keep killing that shit paps!


If you look back a bit I was so much stronger 😭


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

You'll get it back dude


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 19, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> bench day
> 
> flat bench 3x6 190#
> flat cgb 3x8 145, 155, 175
> ...


How many more months are you going to tax ur CNS before u start increasing volume/lowering weight ?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 19, 2021)

I might throw in some sub maximal loads here and there but if I'm not feeling fatigued I'll keep going. I can always switch up to 8/6/4 or something similar


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 19, 2021)

Deadlift day

Deadlifts 3x6 @ 315
 hanging knee raises between sets

Pendlay rows 3x6 145, 155, 155
Barbell side  bends Between sets


Lat pulls 3x10 115, 130, 130
Hamstring curls 3x10 100, 110, 130
Leg ext 3x10 80, 90, 80
Reverse hyper 3x10

i believe all the equipment is by matrix.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2021)

Accessory/secondary day

DB flat, 90x6, 85x8, 85x6

Ohp 115x7, 115x7, 115x6

Incline cgb 135x8, 135x8, 145x8

Db shoulder press 40# 3x10
Hanging leg raises between sets 3x8

Tricep push down 3x10 60/70/80

Hammer curls 3x8 45#

Matrix lateral raise 3x10 50/50/55

Cable curl w/ flat bar 3x10 40/45/50


----------



## Send0 (Sep 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Accessory/secondary day
> 
> DB flat, 90x6, 85x8, 85x6
> 
> ...


Stupid question (it really is)... what are the benefits of cg incline bench compared to cg flat bench?

Next question.. what are these matrix lateral raises? It sounds cool, and I want to also become "the one". 😎


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2021)

I do flat cgb on main bench day and Dave Tate suggested them so I do them as a secondary movement.
Matrix is just the name of the machine I used. Sorry I didn't clarify.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 26, 2021)

skwaats

bendy stretchy stuff
barbell bends
hanging leg raises before and inbetween sets.

squats 4x4 260
rdl 3x8 205, 225, 245
banded standing leg raises 4x8
db step up on box 3x8 with 50# dumbbells


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 27, 2021)

Bench day

Shoulder dislocates and face pulls with band

Flat bench 4x4 205, 210, 215, 215
Close grip bench 3x8 155, 175, 175
Db shoulder press 3x10 40#ers
Lying skull crushers 82.5 3x10
Lying leg raises 3x10


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 27, 2021)

Post workout meal
Couple of sopitos and that whole plate


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2021)

Time for food 🥰
Two grilled chicken breast, zucchini/squash white rice and some canned peaches because I'm at work. So hungry.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2021)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 4x4 335, 345, 345, 345
Hanging knee raises between sets
Pendlay rows 3x6 145, 155, 165

Leg press 3x10 6 plates
Leg ext 3x10 120#
Leg curl 3x10 90, 100, 120
Lat pull down 3x10 115, 130, 145 " last 2 reps were kind of sloppy"

Reverse hypers 3x10


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 4, 2021)

Accessory/secondary

Db incline 80# 3x8
Ohp 3x7 115#
Flat cgb 135x10, 145x10, 165x10
Db hammer curls 45# 3x8
Seated db press 45# 1x8, 1x8, 1x7
Tricep push down 3x10 65, 75, 80
Machine lateral raise 3x10 55, 55, 55
Cable curls 3x10 45, 55 , 60


----------



## Trump (Oct 4, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Accessory/secondary
> 
> Db incline 80# 3x8
> Ohp 3x7 115#
> ...


I been working out for a while and don’t have a clue what accessory/secondary means


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 4, 2021)

Just stuff I don't hit when I'm squatting dl or bench or work to make sure I hit chest tri 2x week.


----------



## Trump (Oct 4, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Just stuff I don't hit when I'm squatting dl or bench or work to make sure I hit chest tri 2x week.


Got ya I done ppl repeat for so long I just add all that in my workouts


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2021)

Squat day

Squats 8x2 290 @ rpe 8ish
Hanging knee raises by 8 between all sets

Rdl 3x8 215, 235, 245
Leg ext 3x12 120#, 130#, 140#
Leg curl 3x12 90, 100, 100 "haaard ugh"

Lat pull 3x12 115, 130, 120 "haaaaard"
Seated cable row 3x12 115#
Ran out of time for reverse hypers 😭


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2021)

Squat day

Squats 8x2 290 @ rpe 8ish
Hanging knee raises by 8 between all sets

Rdl 3x8 215, 235, 245
Leg ext 3x12 120#, 130#, 140#
Leg curl 3x12 90, 100, 100 "haaard ugh and not full rep"

Lat pull 3x12 115, 130, 120 "haaaaard"
Seated cable row 3x12 115#
Ran out of time for reverse hypers 😭


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2021)

If your goal is strength then swap the leg extensions for reverse hypers.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 6, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> If your goal is strength then swap the leg extensions for reverse hypers.


I normally do reverse hypers on both leg days. I didn't have time. 😔

They help and my back loves them as well.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2021)

as requested


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 16, 2021)

Bench day

bench 8x2 - 4x2@220, 4x2@225
close grip bench 3x8 165, 175, 180
db shoulder press 3x10 45, 
lying skull crushers 3x8 92.5


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 17, 2021)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 8x2 365
Hanging knee raises between all warm up and working sets.

Pendlay 3x6 145, 160, 175
Leg press 3x8 6 45s, 2 25s

Lat pull 3x8 130
Leg ext 3x8 140, 160, 180
Ran out of time and didn't get to hit let curl or reverse hyper because people are fags and camp machines.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 19, 2021)

Accessories  etc

Ohp 3x5 125
Db flat bench 3x10 70#db
Incline cgb 3x8 145
Db press 3x8 45, 50, 45
Hammer curl 3x8 45
Cable tricep push down 3x10 60, 70, 70
Db laterals 3x8 20, 17.5, 15
Machine reverse fly 3x8 100, 115, 120


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2021)

Skwaaats

Squats 3x6 255, 260, 260
Rdl 3x6 235, 245, 255
Hanging knee raises between sets

Leg ext 3x8 180
Reverse hyper 3x8
Lat pull 3x8 130, 135, 145


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2021)

Bench

Flat bench 3x6 205
Shoulder dislocates with band between sets
Close grip pin press 3x6 175, 185, 195
Db shoulder press 3x8 47.5
French press 62.5x15x3

Edited missed something*****


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 26, 2021)

This is followed by a big ass bowl of homemade chili and some goddamn beer!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2021)

Deadlifts

Barbell bends
Deadlift 325 3x6
Hanging knee raises
Pendlay row 165 3x6
Leg press  8 plates 1x6, 2x8
Leg curl 3x10 80
Leg ext 3x8 185
Lat pull 3x8 135, 140, 140


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 8, 2021)

Accessories were

Db bench 90#1x8, 90#1x6, 80# 1x6

Cg pin press 185 1x6, 195 2x6


Matrix shoulder press 90 1x8, 95 1x8, 100 1x8

Tricep pushdown 3x8 70#

Hammer curl 3x8 45#

Lateral raise 20# 1x8, 17.5# 2x8


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2021)

Skwaats

Squats 275 1x4, 280 3x4 "should have just started with 280"
Rdl 3x6 245, 255, 265

Leg ext 3x8 180, 185, 190
Lat pull 160x6, 145x8, 130x10
Seated row 145x8, 130x8, 115x10
Reverse hyper 3x8


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 11, 2021)

Taking almost a week off sucks. I'm so fucking sore 😭


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 12, 2021)

Bench day

Shoulder dislocates throughout entire workout 
Bench  4x4 220
Incline cgb 3x8 165, 170, 170 " last set w belt"
Db shoulder press 3x10 47.5
French press 3x6 82.5


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks eazy! I wanna see more of your log and squats though man you're a fucking beast.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 13, 2021)

Deadlift day meow

Deadlift 345 4x4 "edit, should just used 350 or 355"
Hanging knee raises between sets
Pendlay row 3x6 165x1, 170x2
Leg press 3x10 8 plates " these were pretty close to failure "
Full rom

Lat pull  3x8 130
Leg curl 3x10 100
Leg ext 3x10 140, 160, 160

Fuck I'm tired. Need beer. It's my Friday.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2021)

Accessories

Ohp 4x6 115
Incline cgb 3x8 155
Tricep push down 3x10 60, 70, 70
Hammer curl 3x8 50
Face pulls 4x8 50x2, 60x2
Shoulder raises 3x8 17.5
Matrix chest press 4x8 70 each side


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 20, 2021)

Skwaaaaaats

Barbell bends
Squats 8x2 295 4x2, 305 4x2
Hanging knee raises between
Rdl 3x6 255, 265, 265

Leg extension 4x8 160
Lat pulls  4x8 130
Landmine rows 4x8 bar + 50
Yeah don't like these to much. Prefer t bar row with machine for better stretch
Matrix Reverse hyper Machine 3x8


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 21, 2021)

Flying papaya...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 21, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You sound like a pussy I would bet money you cannot prove you dont look like one.


Hey buddy if you wanna shit post my workouts that's fine. Don't shit post my shit because I disagree with you or shit post something of yours in another thread ok?

At least give a reason.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 24, 2021)

Bench day


Bench 8x2 1x2 230, 7x2 235
Close grip pin press 3x8 175, 185, 185
Db shoulder press 3x8 50# each
French press 82.5 3x8


----------



## PZT (Nov 26, 2021)

great work papa


----------



## Send0 (Nov 26, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bench day
> 
> 
> Bench 8x2 1x2 230, 7x2 235
> ...


Those close grip pin presses are great. I've been doing them for a few weeks and it hits my triceps hard.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 26, 2021)

Deadlifts?!

Deadlift 8x2 375 1x2, 385 7x2
Hanging knee raises between all sets
Pendlay row 3x6 165 1x6, 175 2x6

Leg ext 3x6 185, 200, 215
Ham curl 3x6 100, 110, 120

Lat pull 3x6 145, 155, 155
Matrix Reverse hyper 3x8

No leg press today. Will do on accessory day. No time


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 3, 2021)

Accessory stuff

Ohp 4x6 120
Cgb 3x8 185, 190, 190
Db shoulder press 3x8 50
French press 3x8 82.5
Bent over reverse fly 3x8 40
Hammer curls 
1x8 50, 1x10 40, 1x15  30


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 8, 2021)

Squats

Barbell bends
3x6 265, 270, 275
Hanging knee raises between

Rdl 3x6 265

Leg ext 3x8 170

Lat pulls 3x6 160
About shoulder width
Seated rows 3x6 150
Reverse hyper 3x8


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Bench?

Flat bench 3x6 210 
Should have done 215, oh well.
Close grip pin press 4x6 195

Seated db shoulder press 3x8 50s
Matrix seated tricep ext
130x8, 160 2x8
Matrix seated shoulder press neutral grip
3x8 120


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 15, 2021)

DEADLIFTS!

Deads 3x6 340
Hanging knee raises
Box squats x5 225, 245, 275, 295, 315 fail on 4th rep
Pendlay row 165x6, 175x6, 175x8

Leg ext 4x6  200#
Lat pull 3x6 145, 155, 165

Matrix Reverse hyper 3x8


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 17, 2021)

Accessories

Banded dislocates and face pulls

Db flat bench
80x6, 85x6, 90x6, 95x6
Ohp 
115 4x6
Close grip pin press " didn't go as planned "
195x6 fail at 4, 175 3x6

Hammer curls
50sx8, 45sx10, 40sx12
Cable tricep pushdown
70x10, 80 2x10

I should have done machine shoulder press to kill my shoulders but I'm pissed off over something and said fuck it.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 17, 2021)

getting close to the hundos on bench.  Nice work.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 17, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> getting close to the hundos on bench.  Nice work.


Thanks man. Those 95's were hard.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 28, 2021)

Today is squats and at the tail end of a cold or a flu and strength not all there yet. Been a week since I lifted



Squats 4x4

295 2x4, 285 1x4, 275 1x4



Yeah so going lighter and limited workout.

Rdl 225 3x8

Leg ext 3x8 190#.



Going to stick to compounds and one accessory all week for the three lifts.

Uggggghhhhh


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 14, 2022)

Ran Andy baker
KSC Method for RAW Power Lifting​Tested lifts are beginning of 6 week program. Was a bit longer sometimes I'd take a few days off
325/240/415.

Finished it rested up and am restarting it for one more go.

Lifts are now 345/265/440 they are tested between week one and two.

Cgb went from 235 to 250.

I'll be running a longer program after this. Tempted to try Calgary barbell free 16 week program.


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 14, 2022)

Solid progress there Paps.  Keep up the consistency.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank you sir.  Trying.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 17, 2022)

Squats








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 17, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 17, 2022)

Lookin good Paps.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 24, 2022)

Finally back to repping 225 on bench 315 on squat and 405 on deads.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 24, 2022)

Squats looked solid dude


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 29, 2022)

I'll eventually update regularly again. 

Today light box squats 225 3x5 
Deadlift 405x4
Deload 355x8
Seated cable rows 165 4x8
3x8 reverse hypers


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 29, 2022)

Yesterday was
Cgb 225 3x3, 200x9, 165x16 pointer finger on the smooth.
Seated dips 210 5xamrap, started with mid 20s ended with maybe 14 or 15.
Tricep push downs 55x20, 65x15 I think 75x8 or 10 can't remember.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 12, 2022)

Squats 6x6 260 past parallel with a few pauses at bottom.
Sldl 3x6 275
Lat pull 175 3x8
Reverse hyper 3x10


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

Bench 255 3x2
Incline db 75# 1x8, 80# 3x8
 Cable Tricep pushdown 60# 4x10
Added seated tricep machine 120 x amrap for 15

Bench was rpe 8/9 no form break down
75s felt too easy but 80s were the sweet spot. Got good work in without it being a real grinder or form breaking.

Used belt for last two sets of bench and oddly I normally use this to second to last notch on belt and it felt kind of loose so I used last one. Weight still around 209 as well.

Elbow had been bothering me so I took a lil time off.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

This is everything so far.
Percentage based but percents not listed and I usually round up if it doesn't land on an even or odd.
Percents range from I think 65 to 95.

I also didn't list but usually add an extra tricep exercise on bench day and reverse hypers when doing leg day.

Also I try and listen to my body so I don't always go on set days and sometimes take an extra day off here and there

Each group Is a workout.
Program attached

Week 1

Max bench 265
Db bench 75# 5x8
Tricep push down 70# 3x15

Max squat 345
Rack pull 395x5, 355x8
Barbell row 135 4x8

Bench 200 5x5
Ohp 105 3x8, 95 1x12
Skull crushers 70# 3x12

Squat 260 5x5
Sldl 245 3x6
Lat pull 145 3x8

Week 2

Cgb Max 250
190 x 8
150 x 12
Seated push down bodyweight 5 x amrap

Max deadlift 440
Deadlift 330 x 10
Squats 225 3 x 5
Seated rows 135 3 x 8

Bench 215 4x5
Ohp 115 3x7
Ohp 105 1x10
Tricep ext 40# 5x10

Squats 280 5x4
Sldl 255 3x5
Pull downs 130 3x10

Week 3

Bench 240 3x3
Db bench 85# 3x8
Tricep push down 70# 5x10

Squat 315 3x3
Rack pull 405x5
Rack pull 365x10
Pendlay row 3x8

Bench 225 4x4
Ohp 135 3x5
Ohp 115 1x10
Tricep extension 40 5x10

Squats 295 4x4
Sldl 275x4, 285 2x4
Lat pulls 150 4x8

Week 4

Cgb 225 3x3
Cgb 200 1x9
Cgb 165 1x16
Seated dips

Box squat 225 3 x 5
Deadlift 405 x 4
Deadlift 355 x 8
Seated rows 160 4 x 8

Bench 200 6x6
Ohp 115 3x8
Ohp 105 1x12
Lat pull 160 4x8

Squat 260 5x6
Sldl 275 3x6
Lat pull 175 3x8
Reverse hyper 3x10

Week 5

Bench 255 3x2
Db incline 75 1x8, 80 3x8
Tri ext 60# 4x10


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

Here's what I mean.
1 normally and 2 when bloated or full. 
Both felt loose and last notch wasn't overly tight


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 22, 2022)

@JuiceTrain
You talk all this shit.
Why don't you post up your lifting routine.
Show me/us aka the forum something.


----------



## PZT (May 23, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Here's what I mean.
> 1 normally and 2 when bloated or full.
> Both felt loose and last notch wasn't overly tight
> 
> ...


Be more bloated until it fits right. I use to freak out for a heavy squat workout if I wasn’t bloated enough for my belt lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 23, 2022)

I know this program seems simple but it's upping my numbers. If anyone needs a break from their regular I suggest running this program. You don't have to think just do it. Run it straight or slight adjustments to numbers buti suggest following it. It's simple and fun


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 26, 2022)

Squats 330 3x2
Rack pull 405x5
Rack pull 425x2
Rack pull 375x10
All below knee
Pendlay row 165 3x10
Reverse hypers 3x10

Edit
Want to add that squats were rpe 9....hard 9


----------



## CJ (May 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Squats 330 3x2
> Rack pull 405x5
> Rack pull 425x2
> Rack pull 375x10
> ...


Solid work big fella


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 26, 2022)

Thinking of running this next.
More involving than the current program
Thoughts?

I would do it with 4 day.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 29, 2022)

Bench 215 5x5
With pause on last rep of each set
Ohp 125 3x7
Ohp 115 1x10
Tricep ext 42.5 3x10
Both ohp and tricep ext were rpe 9. Basically right before failure.

Edit last set bench, all 5 reps were pause.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 29, 2022)

I believe it's time for pot stickers and possibly pizza.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 29, 2022)

4:46, that's how I tried doing them this time


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 3, 2022)

Squats 280 6x4
Couple pauses here and there
Sldl 275 1x5, 285 2x5
Lat pulls 145# 4x8 mag wide grip attachment
Reverse hyper 3x8









						Wide Grip
					

tom@maxagrip.com




					www.maxagrip.com
				



Wide grip

Weight 209


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 4, 2022)

Week 6

Cgb 240 3x2 "95% of max from week 2
Cgb 215 1x7 "85% max" back off set x amrap
Cgb 175 1x15 "70% max" back off set x amrap
Seated dips 5xamrap w 210 "using bodyweight" 
Yes it's a machine

Edit. 
Percentage/dip.
Supposed to be dips 5xamrap while hitting at least 25 reps total.

Still having issues with collar bone since ac sprain from motorcycle crash. It's stretched and collar bone sits almost a half inch higher on right side and conventional dips still hurt over a year later


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 6
> 
> Cgb 240 3x2
> Cgb 215 1x7
> ...


This was your entire workout?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes and I've posted the program that I've been following and what I'll be switching to. This is second time on it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 6
> 
> Cgb 240 3x2
> Cgb 215 1x7
> ...


This was just the optional assistance work day, right?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 4, 2022)

Not for the 7 week no. But my guess is based off rep calc and how I feel I'm looking at a 15+ increase on cgb.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yes and I've posted the program that I've been following and what I'll be switching to. This is second time on it.


This is not an optimal workout at all. Show me your progress doing this brother...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 4, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> This is not an optimal workout at all. Show me your progress doing this brother...








						Papayas videos and shit
					

Bench day   Bench 8x2 1x2 230, 7x2 235 Close grip pin press 3x8 175, 185, 185 Db shoulder press 3x8 50# each French press 82.5 3x8



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




Like I said I think I'll be hitting 265 or so for cgb when I'm done. I'll have run this program twice so that's cgb from 235 to 250 and should be around 265 after.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not for the 7 week no. But my guess is based off rep calc and how I feel I'm looking at a 15+ increase on cgb.


Oh, I thought you were already running that new program you sent me. I like that one.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 4, 2022)

I thinki have 3 more days then I'll rest, retest maxes and run that one


----------



## Yano (Jun 4, 2022)

All any one ever needs !!!  As it was given to me from the Godz on Olympus !! ,, well they taught Trend and he passed it to me but yeah you get the idea ... stop making faces and get to work !!!

*MAX EFFORT LOWER
Exercise 1*: Pick a squat or deadlift or good morning variation and work up to a 1RM

*Exercise 2*: Pick a second compound lift and go heavy for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps. This lift should address your primary weakness. This could also be the same lift you used as the max effort lift but done for reps.

*Exercise 3*: Pick an exercise that again addresses your primary weakness and do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps

*Exercise 4*: Upper back movement. Any type of row, shrug, pulldown, etc.

*Exercise 5*: Abs

*MAX EFFORT UPPER
Exercise 1*: Pick any pressing variation and work up to a 1RM

*Exercise 2*: Pick a second compound pressing exercise and go heavy for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps. This lift should address your primary weakness.

*Exercise 3*: Pick a triceps exercise and do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps. Any type of extension, pressdown, etc.

*Exercise 4*: Upper back movement. Any type of row, shrug, pulldown, etc. 3-4 sets of 6-8 reps

*Exercise 5*: Any shoulder movement for the front, side or rear delts. 3 sets of 10-15.

*Exercise 6*: Abs

*DYNAMIC EFFORT LOWER
Exercise 1*: Box squat with accommodating resistance (bands or chains either one)
Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps
This is not set in stone. Both the weight and volume can be adjusted. Some guys like more volume and do 5 x 5 or 8 x 3 for sets/reps. This is just a guide.

*Exercise 2*: Deadlifts with accommodating resistance
Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps
Again, just a guide here. Some will need more and some less total volume. For years I only did 6 singles after my squats and it worked fine.

*Exercise 3*: Pick any exercise that targets your primary lower body weakness and do 3-5 sets of 10-20 reps

*Exercise 4*: Any exercise that targets low back, hams, glutes, etc 3-5 sets of 10-20 reps

*Exercise 5*:Any upper back exercise

*Exercise 6*: Abs

*DYNAMIC EFFORT UPPER
Exercise 1*: Bench (or any pressing exercise) with accomodating resistance
Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps
Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps
Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps.
Just like the squat and deadlift other rep variations can be used here. I like 5x5 for upper body dynamic work personally.

*Exercise 2*: High volume pressing exercise. Pick any pressing exercise and do 3 sets of 15-20 reps. These should not be to failure but the last set of 20 should be difficult. Idea here is to just get more volume in.

*Exercise 3*: Triceps exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps

*Exercise 4*: Upper back exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps

*Exercise 5*: Shoulder exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps

*Exercise 6*: abs

This is a very general template and can be modified many ways to suit your needs. In general, keep volume low on max effort day and intensity high. Keep volume high and intensity medium to low on dynamic effort day. Wave your squat volume over the course of three weeks on dynamic effort lower. Adjust box height or bar or accommodating resistance to avoid stagnation.


----------



## CJ (Jun 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> All any one ever needs !!!  As it was given to me from the Godz on Olympus !! ,, well they taught Trend and he passed it to me but yeah you get the idea ... stop making faces and get to work !!!
> 
> *MAX EFFORT LOWER
> Exercise 1*: Pick a squat or deadlift or good morning variation and work up to a 1RM
> ...


I just curl in the squat rack. 💪💪


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 4, 2022)

Edited last workout.
Btw progress on a lift that isn't main focus still be 235 to 260 to 265. If I use belt, maybe even 270. Either way it's hitting what my starting regular bench was at beginning of second run.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't want to hear shit about your bench until it's 315 for reps


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 5, 2022)

Ouch ... Lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Ouch ... Lol


K 315 for 1


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 5, 2022)

On my way boss.
Plus that 405 squat, 500+ dl.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 5, 2022)

Btw I still lift more and look better than you @JuiceTrain . I'm also not blasting/cycling.
Good luck with your fancy labels
You've had good ideas and implemented them. 

I'll give you that.

Next you will be DR.juicy 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 10, 2022)

Light squat 245 3x5
Deadlift 420 2x2
Deadlift 375 1x6
Rack pull below knee 405 1x5
Seated rows 115 5x10

Bw 210 
Last warm up was 405 x1 no belt. Felt good
Some how mixed up two sessions while looking at pdf.
Oh well.


----------



## ausroids (Jun 10, 2022)

killing it good job mate


----------



## PZT (Jun 10, 2022)

Nice weights paps


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Light squat 245 3x5
> Deadlift 420 2x2
> Deadlift 375 1x6
> Rack pull below knee 405 1x5
> ...


Do you not do accessories or just don't include them in your log?


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Do you not do accessories or just don't include them in your log?


He's running a Powerlifting program. The rack pulls and seated rows are the accessory lifts. 

He wants to be strong, like bull!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 11, 2022)

I usually throw in reverse hypers on lower and extra tricep on upper sorry been busy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 13, 2022)

Bench 225 5x4
Ohp 135 3x5
Ohp 115 1x10
Tricep ext 42.5 4x10
Seated tricep 130 1xamrap '20'


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 13, 2022)

One more session and program is done. I'll have run it twice. 6 week. I'm looking forward to a week off before I run this next 10 week from same guy. But damn elbows getting cranky


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 13, 2022)

Btw testing gfs squat max either tomorrow or Tuesday when I finish up. So far she's got a 145 bench and a 300 dl. She's 5'1


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 16, 2022)

Squats 295 5x4
Sldl 295 2x4, 305 1x4
Hanging knee raise 4x10
Lat pulls 145 3x8
Reverse hypers 3x8


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 20, 2022)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2022)

Worked and tested max squat today.
Worked up to 335 to start at 10# under max, then hit 355 and finally 375.
It's possible I had 385 maaaaaaybe but I'll work with you.

next is bench and I'm going to start with 275 or 280 from 265. Deadlift opening attempt will be 465 from 440.

Weight is 209 in boxers


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice work Paps.  Looking forward to seeing your bench and dead numbers too. Try to get some vids posted.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2022)

The deads I can do. I didn't think to ask gf to record my squats. She got a PR of 235 it was a little high so I'm going to have her use 230 instead as a base because her 225 was fine.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2022)

I think she just got nervous. She's never done work with heavy weights before.

Edit.
Gym has an ssb bar I'm so happy. Which means I can use it for accessory work in up coming program


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I think she just got nervous. She's never done work with heavy weights before


It’s good to be nervous under heavy weights. Gives a bigger adrenaline boost and forces you to focus more.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2022)

I used ammonia for my lift😍
Someone recommended a brand that's made in the u.s

Skull smash


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 26, 2022)

I have a bottle of Skull Smash that lives in my chalk bin. I use it sparingly but I love the stuff.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 26, 2022)

Shits potent

I forget who recommended it but thank you.


----------



## Yano (Jun 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Worked and tested max squat today.
> Worked up to 335 to start at 10# under max, then hit 355 and finally 375.
> It's possible I had 385 maaaaaaybe but I'll work with you.
> 
> ...


Nice man !


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 3, 2022)

week 1, day 1

squats 300 1x3
squats 265 5x5
All past depth
ssb squats 205 2x5
As low as I could go
rdl 275 3x5
hanging knee raises 3x10
Bw 207

Edit.
I'm working with 375/275/460 this time around


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 5, 2022)

Day 2

Comp bench 225 1x3
Bench 195 5x5
" Pauses mixed in "
Cgb 165 3x8
Neutral grip chin up 3x8
Skull crushers 60# 3x15

*Bw 208


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 7, 2022)

day 3

light comp squat 225 3x5
comp deadlift 370 1x3
deadlift 325
1x5 *i miss read it as 3x5 when its supposed to be 5x3*
5x3 *speed pulls*
3.5" deficit 280 1x5
pendlay row 205 3x5

bw 207


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 8, 2022)

4th day

bench 165 5x3
* with long pause, explosive bar speed? *
ohp 125 3x8
neutral grip chin up 3x9
bw dips 3x8
hammer curl 40# 3x10

bw 207


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 11, 2022)

week 2, day 1

comp squat 310 1x3








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



squats 270 5x5
ssb squat 230 2x5 *ATG*
rdl 295 3x5 *bar to floor or just above*
hanging leg raises 3x10
BW 208

**  all squats past parallel
so apparently the ssb is 65 pounds so first week it was 225 not 205... no wonder it was so damn hard.
accessories to main lifts are supposed to be 2-3 rir. my dumb ass tends to push things closer to failure so it ends up around 1 -2 rir.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 11, 2022)

Edit, added video. guess i could have paused a bit on the 3...
post meal before bed.
pb&j with butter and 4 sausage patties. I need to go shopping.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 12, 2022)

day 2

comp bench 230 1x3
bench 200 5x5 **2 to 3 second pause with all reps
cgb 170 3x8
neutral grip chin up bw 3x8 ** next ill add 10#
skull crushers 70# 3x10

bw 208

post meal. rice with zucchini, bacon and eggs with cheese.


----------



## PZT (Jul 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> day 2
> 
> comp bench 230 1x3
> bench 200 5x5 **2 to 3 second pause with all reps
> ...


That would be so good right now


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 13, 2022)

Last night's dinner at work.
Steak, chicken, shrimp n veggies over rice white wine then fresh salsa cooked in.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm going to crush your skull.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 13, 2022)

I'll turn the heat off lizard person.


----------



## presser (Jul 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> day 2
> 
> comp bench 230 1x3
> bench 200 5x5 **2 to 3 second pause with all reps
> ...


💪💪💪


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm going to crush your skull.
> 
> View attachment 24600


Damn brother.  Impressive.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Damn brother.  Impressive.



Thanks man! 

I'm going to hijack @FlyingPapaya 's log and just put pictures of my food and dogs in here. Maybe some thoughts on life. 

I just feel like we need more bullying on this forum. Paps is as good a Target as any.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 13, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I'm going to hijack @FlyingPapaya 's log and just put pictures of my food and dogs in here. Maybe some thoughts on life.
> 
> I just feel like we need more bullying on this forum. Paps is as good a Target as any.


Oh we definitely need more bullying around here.  And bull fighting.  And bulldozing.  But I digress.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 14, 2022)

week 2, day 3

light squat 225 3x5
comp deadlift 380 1x3
deadlift 335 5x3
4" deficit 290 1x5
pendlay row 210 3x5

bw 207

carne asada burrito time


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

week 2, day 4

comp bench 170 5x3 *with explosive speed
ohp 125 1x8, 1,7, 115 1x8 *ohp weak as fuck today
chin ups 3x10
dips 3x10
hammer curls 40# 3x12

bw 209
today kind of sucked 

FOOD








						PXL-20220715-170845730
					

Image PXL-20220715-170845730 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						PXL-20220715-170714575
					

Image PXL-20220715-170714575 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 15, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm going to crush your skull.
> 
> View attachment 24600


Your nipple looks weird and almost too far outside.
Also, juicetrain has first dibs on skull crushing and I've got second. You will wait your fucking turn.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Your nipple looks weird and almost too far outside.



$8 bucks to the man that can Photoshop it to the correct location. And don't be a wise guy and put it in some comical place. You've been warned.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Your nipple looks weird and almost too far outside.
> Also, juicetrain has first dibs on skull crushing and I've got second. You will wait your fucking turn.


Juice couldn't skull crush his way out of a wet paper bag


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 15, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> week 2, day 4
> 
> comp bench 170 5x3 *with explosive speed
> ohp 125 1x8, 1,7, 115 1x8 *ohp weak as fuck today
> ...


put some shoes on you hippie


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 15, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> put some shoes on you hippie


Never


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 15, 2022)

Joliver said:


> $8 bucks to the man that can Photoshop it to the correct location. And don't be a wise guy and put it in some comical place. You've been warned.


Nipple fixed and face revealed.  Venmo me my $8.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Nipple fixed and face revealed.  Venmo me my $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did such a great job that I want to personally deliver your money. PM me your address, bedtime, floor plans, types of dogs in your house, location of any defensive weapons, and alarm security code (if applicable).


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 15, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You did such a great job that I want to personally deliver your money. PM me your address, bedtime, floor plans, types of dogs in your house, location of any defensive weapons, and alarm security code (if applicable).



Bullion Blvd. (Chaffee Gate)
Fort Knox, KY
40121

Bedtime is usually midnight

Floor Plan is largely unknown but it's an older structure built in the 1930's.  I can't really find anything reliable.

2 stories with a basement

2 dogs: pitbull mix and chihuahua mix

Defensive weapons are, well, everywhere.  I'm guarded by an army battalion 24/7

No alarm code necessary.  Drones and satellites handle early detection

See you soon!  And make sure the bills are crisp!  And bring beer!


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 15, 2022)

Joliver said:


> $8 bucks to the man that can Photoshop it to the correct location. And don't be a wise guy and put it in some comical place. You've been warned.


Hi Joliver,

Dr. DumFuk here.. Sorry to say, but surgery didnt goes as planned..We couldn't remove the nipple to move to new location on chest..It only stretched it.. My Bad

Paypal is fine..


----------



## Joliver (Jul 15, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Hi Joliver,
> 
> Dr. DumFuk here.. Sorry to say, but surgery didnt goes as planned..We couldn't remove the nipple to move to new location on chest..It only stretched it.. My Bad
> 
> ...



You may have a future in gender affirming medicine.  

The speed that you completed that addadicktome has to be some sort of record. 

Kudos. 
Jol 
Pronouns: dick nipple/dick nipple-self


----------



## PZT (Jul 16, 2022)

Dick nipple-self!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 16, 2022)

Lunch was two 6oz grilled chicken breast, asparagus and mashed potato.

Not sure about dinner yet. Maybe steak maybe fish.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lunch was two 6oz grilled chicken breast, asparagus and mashed potato.
> 
> Not sure about dinner yet. Maybe steak maybe fish.


Paps why are you posting in Jol‘s nipple log?  

Also is it just me or does Jol somewhat resemble Carrot Top?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 16, 2022)

He is carrot top.

Saw carrot top years ago in Vegas, dude was jacked all to hell. Jol is carrot top.


----------



## Yano (Jul 16, 2022)

This dude is from Azerbaijan , love to watch him cook , all traditional recipes from the area , its peaceful tranquil , no bullshit talking ,, just a wonderful channel


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 18, 2022)

week 3, day 1

comp squat 315 1x3
squat 280 5x5
ssb 235 2x5 ** atg
rdl 305 3x5 ** full stretch

bw 204.5


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 19, 2022)

Dinner


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)

Week 3, day 2

Comp bench 235 1x3
Bench 205 5x5 ** with pause on all reps
Close grip bench 180 3x8
Neutral grip chin up 4x8
Skull crushers 70# 3x12

Bw 206
Post meal "edit"+ yogurt because still hungry


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 20, 2022)

Am I supposed to mix this stuff? I'm enjoying it


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Sea bass mother fuckers


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 21, 2022)

Kick his ass Sea Bass!

Cannibal Corpse also made an appearance in the movie.

What movie was it?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Week 3, day 3

Comp deadlift 390 1x3
Deadlift 340 5x3
2.5" deficit dl 295 1x5
Pendlay row 215 1x5, 205 2x5 ** going to dial back and focus on cleaning up form a bit

Bw 204

Food will be. Chicken breast, sauteed zucchini and gold, red, purple potatoes.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Food 👆


----------



## PZT (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 3, day 3
> 
> Comp deadlift 390 1x3
> Deadlift 340 5x3
> ...


That actually looks delicious but the left foot got some problems yo


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 21, 2022)

Athlete's foot. Almost gone. I get it sometimes from work


----------



## PZT (Jul 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Athlete's foot. Almost gone. I get it sometimes from work


I have a place that’ll flare up on the bottom of my right foot. Been like that since I was 16. I just go piss on my feet and it goes away.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

I hate you all


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

Am I eating clean enough for you CJ?
Going to have chicken breast and broccoli here in a minute


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 3, day 3
> 
> Comp deadlift 390 1x3
> Deadlift 340 5x3
> ...


I like the mayo splooge on this one.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I hate you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you more. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

More food and after gym I'll have eggs bacon and toast


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

week 3, day 4

comp bench 170 5x3 ***with explosive bar speed
ohp 115 3x10
neutral grip chin ups 3x 12, 11, 10
dips 3x12 *** 1xbw, 2xweighted with 25#
hammer curls 45# 3x8

Bw 206


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## iGone (Jul 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 25156


I should shitpost solely for those overcooked rubber looking eggs

Edit: okay they're mediocre my bad.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> I should shitpost solely for those overcooked rubber looking eggs





Usually I do easy or sunny side. 🖕


----------



## iGone (Jul 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 25157
> 
> Usually I do easy or sunny side. 🖕


Post edited accordingly. 😘


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 22, 2022)

Cook everything in bacon grease


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 22, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 25156


Why do you always have to be such a rude motherfucker? I will hire Uncle Rapey to rip that finger off and shove it up your ass bish.


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

SOMEBODY CUT OFF HIS FINGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Why do you always have to be such a rude motherfucker? I will hire Uncle Rapey to rip that finger off and shove it up your ass bish.


I'm in love


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 23, 2022)

Lunch is grilled chicken, broiled broccoli and rice with salsa.

Protein shake earlier.

edit. now its turkey salad with tomato, bacon, cheese, egg and ranch.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 24, 2022)

Last night I had a thick mod pizza and this morning, bacon eggs and fresh cut hash browns. Plus coffee.....


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Last night I had a thick mod pizza and this morning, bacon eggs and fresh cut hash browns. Plus coffee.....



Just now seeing your log. I’ll be following. I just realized I’ve only been in threads I’m subscribed to. This log already makes me hungry lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

week 4, day 1

comp squat 325 1x3
squat volume 285 5x5
ssb 240 2x5 ***atg
rdl 315 3x5 *** full stretch
hanging knee/leg raises 3x10

bw 205

i shall eat rice, bacon and eggs with maybe some asparagus? dont want it to go bad.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> week 4, day 1
> 
> comp squat 325 1x3
> squat volume 285 5x5
> ...



I really want to try one of those SSB’s. My gym doesn’t have any at the moment. Nice squatting today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

Last pic is for you ya prick @iGone 🖕😘


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> I have a place that’ll flare up on the bottom of my right foot. Been like that since I was 16. I just go piss on my feet and it goes away.


I hereby dub thee Flying Foot Pisser. @CJ can you make the name change?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

Mmmmmmm suck my dick kthbai


----------



## iGone (Jul 26, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 25412
> View attachment 25413
> 
> Last pic is for you ya prick @iGone 🖕😘


Maybe you're a pretty decent cook after all 😉


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Good looks good dude. Love some over easy eggs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 25156


That toilet paper roll is clutch!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

Damn 10:43pm and this thread has me starving.  DAMN YOU PAPS!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

Guess this is breakfast


----------



## Yano (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I really want to try one of those SSB’s. My gym doesn’t have any at the moment. Nice squatting today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you lift at home , Titan routinely has them in the scratch and dent section on sale. Love my SSB


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> If you lift at home , Titan routinely has them in the scratch and dent section on sale. Love my SSB



I don’t now, but we plan on getting a gym going in the next few years. That’s good to know bro, thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 27, 2022)

week 4, day 2

comp bench 240 1x3
bench volume 210 5x5 *** pauses on all
cgb 185 3x8 *** pause an all reps
weighted chin ups with 10# 3x8
skull crushers 80# 3x10

bw 207


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> If you lift at home , Titan routinely has them in the scratch and dent section on sale. Love my SSB


Yours is a titan?! I thought it was a elitefts. Ours must just be a pos version


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

Look at that gnarly foot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yours is a titan?! I thought it was a elitefts. Ours must just be a pos version


Titan V2 , I think there were issues with the weight placement or something on the first version I read some where in their literature. 


			https://www.titan.fitness/strength/barbells/specialty/safety-squat-olympic-bar-v2/430063.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxIOXBhCrARIsAL1QFCbTBMBAaliIquUjnmOXdcoWlmSCPyUkhmH8qSlaR0HroY0HyCh097saAs4HEALw_wcB


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

paps that food looks deliciously well prepped. Did you cook these meals yourself or did your wife or girl?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Look at that gnarly foot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🔥Hot🔥 isn’t it?!?


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🔥Hot🔥 isn’t it?!?


This log is way sexier then I was expecting


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Titan V2 , I think there were issues with the weight placement or something on the first version I read some where in their literature.
> 
> 
> https://www.titan.fitness/strength/barbells/specialty/safety-squat-olympic-bar-v2/430063.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxIOXBhCrARIsAL1QFCbTBMBAaliIquUjnmOXdcoWlmSCPyUkhmH8qSlaR0HroY0HyCh097saAs4HEALw_wcB


It has too much whip, the pads are small and most clips don’t grip. If I tried dynamic work with it I would be all over the place.


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> It has too much whip, the pads are small and most clips don’t grip. If I tried dynamic work with it I would be all over the place.


Ive never used clips or collars with anything , never had issues


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

A whippy SSB would be about the worst thing ever.


----------



## presser (Jul 28, 2022)

iGone said:


> Maybe you're a pretty decent cook after all 😉


looks like it... that is some good look prepping of food.


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> A whippy SSB would be about the worst thing ever.


Yeah for sure , the Titan is a 61# bar , and its rated for 1500# ,, Ive only had up  to 550 on it but it was solid as a rock.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah for sure , the Titan is a 61# bar , and its rated for 1500# ,, Ive only had up  to 550 on it but it was solid as a rock.


Your bar looks solid.  The V2 must be huge improvement over what PZT has at the gym.  Yours looks just like the Elitefts one.


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Your bar looks solid.  The V2 must be huge improvement over what PZT has at the gym.  Yours looks just like the Elitefts one.


I forget where I read it , some where in Titans literature there was an issue with camber and where the weight rode with the V1 bar and folks were complaining it wasnt comfortable. 

This is probably just a copy of an EliteFTS , same thing they did with the Duffalo Bar from Kabuki , they sell theres as the Yukon bar ,, same damn thing.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> week 4, day 2
> 
> comp bench 240 1x3
> bench volume 210 5x5 *** pauses on all
> ...


You're fucking sick! I hope you choke on a bundle of asparagus, that shits gross.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> I forget where I read it , some where in Titans literature there was an issue with camber and where the weight rode with the V1 bar and folks were complaining it wasnt comfortable.
> 
> This is probably just a copy of an EliteFTS , same thing they did with the Duffalo Bar from Kabuki , they sell theres as the Yukon bar ,, same damn thing.


The guy that perfected the modern SSB, Ralph Crepinsek, live about 2 hours from my old house in California in a little town called Hollister.  He used to advertise in the back of PLUSA and was one of the first guys to make a rack mounted monolift hook like everybody makes now.  He also had a fully operating monolift mechanism with hydraulic jacks that was mounted inside a powerack.  It was awesome.  He's recently updated the design but I'm not sure if he is still in business or not.  Louie got his SSB from him back in the 90s.

Here's a video of the prototype.  Dudes wearing one of the original Frantz canvas suits too!  Those are like spandex compared to the modern canvas suits.


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ive never used clips or collars with anything , never had issues


I takes wide steps on walk outs lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> A whippy SSB would be about the worst thing ever.


I did a really fast 476 parallel box squat once and I’m pretty sure it made a vertebrae evaporate instantly


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah for sure , the Titan is a 61# bar , and its rated for 1500# ,, Ive only had up  to 550 on it but it was solid as a rock.


Yeah mos def not the one we got. I have to use two collars to keep 4 plates and a quarter from falling off ours.


----------



## Yano (Jul 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yeah mos def not the one we got. I have to use two collars to keep 4 plates and a quarter from falling off ours.


aw man that would rub my onions the wrong way for sure after a while.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> I did a really fast 476 parallel box squat once and I’m pretty sure it made a vertebrae evaporate instantly


T5 gone.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 28, 2022)

week 4, day 3

deadlift 400 1x3
deadlift 350 5x3
2.5" deficit 305 1x5
pendlay 185 3x5 *** reduced weight, focused and form and being more explosive.

bw 205


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 29, 2022)

Week 4, day 4

Bench 225 1x6, 1x7 ** failed mid point on last rep
Bench 170 5x3 *** pause with explosive press
Ohp 120 3x8
Neutral grip chin ups 3x12
Weightes dips 3x12 with 25#
Cable curls 45x12, 55x12, 55x12

Bw 207


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

Week 5, day 1

Comp squat 325 1x3 ** rpe 8, past parallel
Squat volume 295 5x5 ** with a few pauses, past parallel
Ssb 245 2x5 ** atg first set
Rdl 325 3x5 *** full rom
Knee and leg raises 3x10


Bw 206

Got a twinge in left hammie. Going to give lower a few extra days off. Ugh


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Week 5, day 2

Comp bench 245 1x3 ** 2-3 sec pause
Volume bench 215 5x5 ** couple pauses
Cgb 190 3x8
Weighted chin ups 25# 7, 7, 6, 7
Overhead cable tricep ext 45x15, 55x15, 55x15

Bw 206


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

And yes that's sauerkraut on my spinach and that is a full can of beans plus 4 eggs.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> And yes that's sauerkraut on my spinach and that is a full can of beans plus 4 eggs.


But why?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But why?


Lololol seemed like a good idea.


----------



## eazy (Aug 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lololol seemed like a good idea.


was it?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Lololol seemed like a good idea.


In about an hour or two... not so much


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 5, 2022)

Breakfast be 4 eggs, 4 sausage patty, 2 scoop rice.

Stomach is still fine from this mornings dinner fyi @Bomb10shell  🤗


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Breakfast be 4 eggs, 4 sausage patty, 2 scoop rice.
> 
> Stomach is still fine from this mornings dinner fyi @Bomb10shell  🤗


I'm happy to hear you have a stomach of steel 😁

Ps, Breakfast sounds delicious


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 5, 2022)

Years of steel reserve.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

week 5, day 3

comp deadlift 405x3
volume dl 360 5x3
hanging knee raises 5x10
2" deficit 315 2x5
pendlay 190 3x5

bw 205


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Fyi I prepared and cooked this while fully nude.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 26012
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi I prepared and cooked this while fully nude.


Food looks awesome, but you lost me at FYI.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Just picture me naked, cooking you dinner.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Nice pulls man. And that food looks delicious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 26012
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi I prepared and cooked this while fully nude.


Thats the first damn decent thing I've seen you make !!! , holy shit I know what all of it is !!


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

I might bust ya balls , but ya do set up some nice plates.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

Week 5, day 4

Bench 225x7, 225x6 **fail at 7 mid point
Bench 175 5x3 **3+ second pause with explosive press
Ohp 120 10, 10, 9
Weighted chins  10# 12, 10, 8
Weighted dips 35# 3x10
Cable curls 60# 3x12

Bw in the morning 202
Bw after gym, water and two Wendy's singles 205


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 5, day 4
> 
> Bench 225x7, 225x6 **fail at 7 mid point
> Bench 175 5x3 **3+ second pause with explosive press
> ...



Getting after it. You all and these weighted pull-ups make me feel like a bitch lol! No matter what my other lifts are. Good shit FP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Getting after it. You all and these weighted pull-ups make me feel like a bitch lol! No matter what my other lifts are. Good shit FP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'd like to get them over 45# lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Thanks. I'd like to get them over 45# lol



That would be impressive as fuck. I can’t wait to start throwing weighted dips back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

Foam rolled my lats, back, glutes and hammies after. Holy fucking hell my hammies did not like it. Will need to do it more often again.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Foam rolled my lats, back, glutes and hammies after. Holy fucking hell my hammies did not like it. Will need to do it more often again.



Shit hurts so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Getting after it. You all and these weighted pull-ups make me feel like a bitch lol! No matter what my other lifts are. Good shit FP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weighted chins and dips (especially chins) are always impressive.
Guy at our gym, weighs 260, and he adds a 25# plate and bangs out 12-strict chins.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Weighted chins and dips (especially chins) are always impressive.
> Guy at our gym, weighs 260, and he adds a 25# plate and bangs out 12-strict chins.


God at this point, I'd just be happy doing my body weight.  I've avoided chin ups my entire life.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> God at this point, I'd just be happy doing my body weight.  I've avoided chin ups my entire life.


Start with a band. Doesn't take long. You got this


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Start with a band. Doesn't take long. You got this


I'm using less weight on the "assisted" pull machine which is a great start.  I ask this then, are chin ups or pull ups something you can do ED or ED or is it something you should space out so you don't overwork the muscle group?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 9, 2022)

I would do eod. I do them 2x week


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 10, 2022)

week 6, day 1
** all squats past parallel 
comp squat 340x3 *** supposed to be a double. Warmed up to a 315 single beltless with pause
volume squat 300 6x3 *** felt really solid plus last set all 2-3 sec pause
ssb 250 2x5 *** these are getting much harder
rdl 335 3x5

bw after poo 204. Food will be potatoes, veggies and fish.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

week 6, day 2

comp bench 250x2
volume bench 225 7x3 **all 2/3 pause
cgb 195 3x8
weight chin ups 25# 8, 7, 7, 7
cable tricep push down 60# 3x15

bw 206 and change


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2022)

So we went from posting videos to meals eh?
No such thing as a comp bench at 250lbs unless you're a female.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

week 6, day 3

Light squats 245 3x5

deadlift 415x2
deadlift 405x3
deadlift 370 6x2
2" deficit 325 1x5
pendlay 195x5, 185 2x5

bw 206


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> week 6, day 3
> 
> deadlift 415x2
> deadlift 405x3
> ...



What weight will you compete at? Strong pulling day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What weight will you compete at? Strong pulling day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure at all yet. I just know I won't compete with anybody that uses ipf approved bs. I'm open to suggestions. It's either go down or up or just compete wherever I end at


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Not sure at all yet. I just know I won't compete with anybody that uses ipf approved bs. I'm open to suggestions. It's either go down or up or just compete wherever I end at



So you only compete raw? Is that me assuming correctly? I was guessing IPF approved stuff is like wraps and shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

I use iron rebel 26" wrist wraps, poineer belt and  Adidas heels. My belt isn't ipf approved from what I read.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I use iron rebel 26" wrist wraps, poineer belt and Adidas heels. My belt isn't ipf approved from what I read.



Okay I did misunderstand. I have a lot to learn about all of the rules in PL and what not. Hopefully you can get in some comps near you that you can use all that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

from what ive gathered. everyone on the board as a general hatred for anything IPF anyways. soo


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> from what ive gathered. everyone on the board as a general hatred for anything IPF anyways. soo



Fuck IPF then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Avoid IPF/USAPL.  Everything else you should be fine.  The older feds like APF are great.  Some of the newer ones are too.  USPA, UPA and the like.  There are so  many now I can't keep track of them.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 16, 2022)

Edited forgot my squat


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 20, 2022)

Week 6, day 4

Bench 225 2x7 *** possibly would have gotten 8 with both.
185 5x3 ** long pause explosive press
Ohp 135 1x6, 1x6, 1x5 *** fail on 6th
Wide grip lat pull 160 x 8, 175 x 8, 175 x 8
Seated tricep extension 140 x 12, 150 x 12, 160 x 11
Rope cable curls 60# 3x10

Bw 204


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 25, 2022)

week 7, day 1

squat 350 1x3
squat volume 310 5x3 ***4th set all 3 long pause, all squats below parallel 
ssb 245 3x5 *** almost failed on third set
rdl 345 3x5
hanging knee raises to top of chest

bw 204

food time mother fuckers. chicken bacon caesar wrap, macaroni salad and big ass glass of milk.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 25, 2022)

yeah i ate the whole pound of macaroni salad.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> week 7, day 1
> 
> squat 350 1x3
> squat volume 310 5x3 ***4th set all 3 long pause, all squats below parallel
> ...



I fucking love milk. I wake up craving it every night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2022)

Whole
Milk
Is 
king


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> Whole
> Milk
> Is
> king










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 26, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

Week 7, day 2

Bench 255 1x3 *** all paused
Bench volume 230 5x3 *** all paused
Cgb 205 3x8 *** pause on last rep all set
Neutral grip chin up 25# 8, 8, 7, 6
Lying skull crusher 90 1x10, 80 1x10, 70 1x13 ***close to failure
Tricep rope push down 3x amrap

Bw is oddly at 208.
I did have a ham and salami sandwich earlier and two bk breakfast sandwich after gym. 🤔


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

I'd have gone for 4 with 255 if I had a spot.

Btw appreciate y'all following


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd have gone for 4 with 255 if I had a spot.
> 
> Btw appreciate y'all following



I hate knowing I could possibly get one more but don’t want to risk it without a spot. It’s always the smarter choice but damn I hate when that happens. Good lifts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 28, 2022)

Our girls at our gym, lift more than this tiny puss,


----------



## CJ (Aug 28, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Our girls at our gym, lift more than this tiny puss,


Are you here just to agitate people?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Are you here just to agitate people?



Pretty easy to see that in his post history.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 28, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> Our girls at our gym, lift more than this tiny puss,



How much do you lift there, Champ.


----------



## Yano (Aug 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How much do you lift there, Champ.


I'm guessing this dude dinky at least passed the Presidential Fitness Test ...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 1, 2022)

week 7, day 3
pull day

warm ups with reverse hypers, 45x8, 90x5, 135x5

light squat 245 3x5
dl 425 1x3 *** supposed to be x2, i wanted 3.
dl volume 380 5x2
2" deficit 335 2x5
pendlay 195 3x5

bw 207


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

Week 7, day 4

Bench 225 7, 7, 6
Ohp 135 2x6, 125 1x8
Lat pull 175 3x8
Weighted dips 35# 12, 11, 12
Rope cable curls 60# 12, 12, 11

Bw 205


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 7, day 4
> 
> Bench 225 7, 7, 6
> Ohp 135 2x6, 125 1x8
> ...


Quite the bw dip there. What's the goal?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Quite the bw dip there. What's the goal?


Strength. Bigger bench. 
Btw thanks!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 7, 2022)

week 8, day 1

reverse hypers as part of warm up.

squat 355 1x2 ***calls for a single, second rep was slow but consistent with no sticking points
squat volume 315 6x2 ***all reps paused and nearly atg, kissed the safety bars a couple times
ssb 255 2x5 ***first set atg, paused, second set below parallel, close to failure
rdl 355 3x5 ***all 3 sets very close to failure, RPE 10

Belt used for all working sets and straps used for rdl.

bw 202......


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 16, 2022)

Week 8, day 2

Bench 260x1 with pause
Bench 235 6x2 all paused
Cgb 210 3 x 5, 5, 4
Pull up 3x8
Lying skull crusher 70#  3 x 12, 10, 10

Bw 198
Strength is down. Should have had 260 x 2 and cgb 3x8.
That's what I get for a bender for over a week and being out of the gym over two weeks. Nearly fucking everything outside of the gym. Work and personal life.
Yay! 
Hit everything for what I should have except 3rd set on cgb. Should have at least all been 5.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 8, day 2
> 
> Bench 260x1 with pause
> Bench 235 6x2 all paused
> ...



Lmao well at least you had a good time. Be a motherfucker if you hadn’t and lost strength still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 8, day 2
> 
> Bench 260x1 with pause
> Bench 235 6x2 all paused
> ...



Lmao well at least you had a good time. Be a motherfucker if you hadn’t and lost strength still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 16, 2022)

Back to the wagon for the foreseeable future. Just can't even drink in moderation as of now, not even drinking for fun, drinking too forget. So Possibly never again.


----------



## Yano (Sep 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Back to the wagon for the foreseeable future. Just can't even drink in moderation as of now, not even drinking for fun, drinking too forget. So Possibly never again.


Glad you came to your senses , been wanting to reach out and slap the shit outta you lately. Good for you man , seriously.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

When you get your shit together, let's see that Bench form so we can help you get a bigger bench. Of course, take care of yourself first brother.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 16, 2022)

Damn dude. I haven't been following along.  Hate to hear that you're going through hell.  

Addiction can take everything from a man. It always reminds me of the line in the Dwight Yoakam song; "the bottle had robbed him of all his rebel pride".


----------



## iGone (Sep 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Back to the wagon for the foreseeable future. Just can't even drink in moderation as of now, not even drinking for fun, drinking too forget. So Possibly never again.


I hope you get yourself squared away paps. 
One day at a time, keep building on the success you had before the bender.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 16, 2022)

One day at a time Pap! Dont worry about yesterday. Hope you are able get it all together man


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Back to the wagon for the foreseeable future. Just can't even drink in moderation as of now, not even drinking for fun, drinking too forget. So Possibly never again.



I know what this is like. It’s tough. Hope to see the weight room become your sanctuary. Let’s go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Sep 16, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Back to the wagon for the foreseeable future. Just can't even drink in moderation as of now, not even drinking for fun, drinking too forget. So Possibly never again.


Excellent decision, dude.

My PM box is always open to you if you need an ear to bend.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Excellent decision, dude.
> 
> My PM box is always open to you if you need an ear to bend.



I second this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 17, 2022)

Today is a new day with new goals. Yesterday only matters if you let it take over tomorrow.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Today is a new day with new goals. Yesterday only matters if you let it take over tomorrow.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks. Appreciate it everyone.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Thanks. Appreciate it everyone.


np brah. Now I would appreciate it if you shut up.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2022)

Week 8, day 3 pull day

Reverse hyper 45x8, 90x5, 135x5
Squat 245 3x5

Deadlift 435 1x2 *** calls for a single
Deadlift 390 4x2
2" deficit 340 1x5
Pendlay 200 3x5

Bw 199


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 8, day 3 pull day
> 
> Reverse hyper 45x8, 90x5, 135x5
> Squat 245 3x5
> ...


Im on the throne


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2022)

Nap time


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nap time


Sweet dreams princess


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 20, 2022)

Week 8, day 4

Bench 225 1x7
Bench 195 5x3 *** with pause and explosive press
Ohp 135 1x6, 130 2x7
Weighted chin up 25# 8, 8, 8
Weighted dips 45# 8, 8, 8
Hammer curls 50s 2x8, 45s 1x9
Tricep push down amrap with 60# x2

I would say most of that was pretty close to failure except the 195 bench. 

Bw 201


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 8, day 4
> 
> Bench 225 1x7
> Bench 195 5x3 *** with pause and explosive press
> ...



I see you getting back at it bro. How did the pause and explode presses feel? Move fast? So jealous of the weighted chins. I have enough trouble pulling my fat ass up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2022)

Good deal getting sober paps, half the people here are in recovery it seems...


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good deal getting sober paps, half the people here are in recovery it seems...



I think we have all been through a lot of trauma man. I wasn’t expecting so many of us to have similarities in that aspect, but we do. It’s pretty cool. I drank my ass stupid for the past two years dealing with all this crazy shit I have. I still drink, but it’s controllable now and I don’t lose my fucking mind and act crazy. I’m all about supporting all logs here, but definitely have a little soft spot for my dudes in recovery and the gym being their sanctuary. The gym has saved my fucking life and many other peoples from me, so many times in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm trying. Work stress, girl, all the other shit floating around in my head I generally keep in a box 

I'm stuck at 7 reps with 225. Going to drop to 220 and try and push through with more reps then back up.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Back to the wagon for the foreseeable future. Just can't even drink in moderation as of now, not even drinking for fun, drinking too forget. So Possibly never again.



Hey man that's great to hear. 

I know I joke about drinking all the time, but I don't. I may have a drink or two on special occasions. I was developing some nasty tendencies with it myself after the challenges of last year and the knee and whatnot. 

Just keep moving, compadre.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2022)

I'll steal all your cognac


----------



## Joliver (Sep 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'll steal all your cognac



Yarg! You'll have to fight me for it matey! 

I've got some moonshine that was distilled in an 18 year old car radiator. We can take out the maxed out home Depot card and go build a vehicle mounted potato gun, if you want. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yarg! You'll have to fight me for it matey!
> 
> I've got some moonshine that was distilled in an 18 year old car radiator. We can take out the maxed out home Depot card and go build a vehicle mounted potato gun, if you want. 🤷‍♂️


Count me in.  My only requirements are no sexual encounters with goats and Paps has to wear pants at all times.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Count me in.  My only requirements are no sexual encounters with goats and Paps has to wear pants at all times.


Fuuuuck you no pants Papaya!!!!!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 21, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuuuuck you no pants Papaya!!!!!


NPP - No Pants Papaya

Nandrolone has a whole new meaning now.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> NPP - No Pants Papaya
> 
> Nandrolone has a whole new meaning now.



 I laughed way too hard at this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2022)

Week 9, day 1

Reverse hyper warm ups

Squat 260 x 1 **** felt hard as fuck and only 96% max
Squat 325 5x2 **** again haaaaard
Ssb 255 1x4, 225 1x5 ****failed 5th rep of same weight from previous squat workout
Rdl 330 3x5 **** dropped 25# from last workout.
Hanging knee raises 3x12

Bw 201

Overall a terrible workout. Felt very very weak across the board.  That 360 felt stupid hard, harder than 355x2. Not looking good especially since I'm towards the end of the program. Super disappointed in myself. I really fucked myself by being such a fucking loser the other week.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 23, 2022)

Week 9, day 2

Bench 265x1 with pause *** attempted 2 and failed, spotter helped with two fingers at mid point. Should have used a belt. Still got the single
Bench 240 6x2 *** belt used last two sets
Cgb 205 3x 5, 6, 6
Pull up 3x 9, 8, 9
Tricep pushdown 60x15, 65x15, 65x15 ***last two close to failure

Bw 200

Little better today, still not back where I was...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 25, 2022)

week 9, day 3

light reverse hypers
squats 265 3x5 *** couple pauses

deadlift 445x1 ***goal was 1 but aimed for two, broke it off the floor but failed couple inch off ground. first rep was smooth.
deadlift 400 4x2 ***added a set 
2" deficit 350 2x5 ***added a set 
pendlay row 205 3x5
 reverse hypers 4 plates 3x5

bw 200


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 27, 2022)

Week 9, day 4
Bench 195 3x3, 205 3x3 ***long pause, explosive press
Ohp 135 3x5 ***felt good, should have tried for a 4th set. 🤷
Weighted chin 25# 3x8, 1x7
Weighted dip 45# 10, 11, 10
Straight bar cable curl 60# 15, 9, 7
Seated tricep ext 120x20, 150x13, 150x11

Bw 202

I went in the morning after eating after fasted blood work, felt weak, got pissed and left. Decided to come back later in the day. Worked out well.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 27, 2022)

I keep asking myself every day if I want to be sober. Do I even want to be? Better yet do I even fucking care. Haven't decided yet. We will see. Pretty much given up on everything but lifting. Work, movies etc keep me distracted that's it. Keep telling myself open a book but have yet to.... Might go for a walk tonight and blast music in my ears. Distractions


----------



## eazy (Sep 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I keep asking myself every day if I want to be sober.


I hope you decide this is a yes, before the decision is made for you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 27, 2022)

🤷


----------



## Joliver (Sep 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I keep asking myself every day if I want to be sober. Do I even want to be? Better yet do I even fucking care. Haven't decided yet. We will see. Pretty much given up on everything but lifting. Work, movies etc keep me distracted that's it. Keep telling myself open a book but have yet to.... Might go for a walk tonight and blast music in my ears. Distractions



Let your brain chemistry normalize before you make any sort of life-changing decisions. Takes about 2 weeks to maybe a month. 

Hang in there.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 27, 2022)

I second what jol said. It took me a solid year for my mind to bounce back to normal after years of use. Give it time. 

You fight and struggle with weights daily, fight the demons a little longer.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2022)

Week 10, day 1

Squat 370x1 ***98% of max
Squat 330 4x2
Ssb 245 1x5, 230 1x5
Rdl 340 3x5
Hanging leg lifts 3x10
Leg ext 140x15, 140x14 ***these hurt
Reverse hyper 2 plate 2x10

Bw 201

Weight still feels stupid heavy on squats, heavier than it should.
After I finish this last week I'm probably going to rewind back to week 7. Need to correct my setback.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 28, 2022)

Take a week off.  You might be surprised what happens.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 10, day 1
> 
> Squat 370x1 ***98% of max
> Squat 330 4x2
> ...



Glad you got it in today man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 28, 2022)

I'd lose my mind. I guess I could deload or just focus on accessories for a week


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd lose my mind. I guess I could deload or just focus on accessories for a week



That might be good or a mix of both. Even deloaded accessories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)

Week 10, day 2

Bench 270x1 98% max ***this went up quick and smooth
Bench 245 5x2
Cgb 215 6, 6, 5
Weighted chin 45# 6, 6, 5
Standing skull crusher 70# 3x15
Seated tricep ext 160 1x15, 1x14

Bw 200


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Week 10, day 2
> 
> Bench 270x1 98% max ***this went up quick and smooth
> Bench 245 5x2
> ...


What is a standing skull crusher?  Is that where you stand and smoke a cigarette and then whine like a bitch?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Sep 30, 2022)

@FlyingPapaya  pretty much sucks. But...here's a soulless ginger anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

Winner


----------



## PZT (Sep 30, 2022)

But she’ll still ruin your life lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 1, 2022)

Week 10, day 3

Light squat 265 3x5

Deadlift 405 5x2 ***calls for 2-3x2
2" deficit 360 2x5 ***calls for 1x5
Pendlay 210 1x5, 205 2x5
Leg ext 160 1x15, 1x13 ***these hurt, little wobbly
Reverse hyper 3 plate 3x6

Hands hurt, used straps last set of deficit and pendlay.

Bw 202


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 6, 2022)

Week 10, day 4

Bench 225 5x3 *** long pause with explosive press
Ohp 135 5x5 *** felt good bumped it up from 3x5
Bw pull ups 3x10
Weighted dips 55# 3x8 ***close to failure 
Hammer curls 50#ers 1x8, 45#ers 2x8
V bar tricep pushdown 70# 2x15

Bw 202.
Last day. Deload then retest maxes might still go back to week 7 dunno yet.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 7, 2022)

Wanted to feel out squats. Get an idea.

Bar
135 regular and pauses
225 couple pauses and regular
275 single pause
315 single pause
345 triple ***rpe 9
Pin squats below parallel
315 double ***rpe 8/9
225 10 or 11 ***lost count, these sucked
Leg ext 200 13, 11, 9 *** to failure 

Bw 203

what you guys think? Deload retest maxes in a week or go back to week 7 work back up then deload retest.
Starting max 375/275/460


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 7, 2022)

Or some drol and retest lol


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 7, 2022)

I would take this upcoming week and reduce your overall intensity and volume on everything.  After that, go back to week 6 and work through the program from there.  Finish up from there and retest maxes at the end of the program.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I would take this upcoming week and reduce your overall intensity and volume on everything.  After that, go back to week 6 and work through the program from there.  Finish up from there and retest maxes at the end of the program.


Thanks for the input brother I appreciate it. Input from you vets with experience is really really helpful.

Edit****You think doing that and working the main lift with one accessory would be sufficient? Work on form etc


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 7, 2022)

Made an edit


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

Light upper

Db bench 70# each 3x8
Neutral grip chin 3x8
Db shoulder press 50# each 3x8
Tricep pushdown 50# 3x8
Seated row 100# 3x8

About 45 minutes
Bw 201


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Good work Paps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

Deloads are boring lol


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Deloads are boring lol



But soooooo important


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> But soooooo important
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro lower is going to be lame. Squats and deadlifts in the 200s...
Not ever using fast explosive pulls. Guess I'll just focus on breathing and technique


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bro lower is going to be lame. Squats and deadlifts in the 200s...
> Not ever using fast explosive pulls. Guess I'll just focus on breathing and technique



And rest for those heavy days coming. You almost have to look at it like an active rest day. It’s hard mentally and you feel like you’re not doing shit, but good lord does it help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

That’s how I was able to just hit those 120 DB’s for sets of 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s how I was able to just hit those 120 DB’s for sets of 8.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may switch up my workout today. You and nova got me wanting to feel those heavy DBs again


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> I may switch up my workout today. You and nova got me wanting to feel those heavy DBs again



Do it bro, you’re strong as shit. Just keep an eye on that shoulder man. I guarantee you can hit those 120’s or more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Do it bro, you’re strong as shit. Just keep an eye on that shoulder man. I guarantee you can hit those 120’s or more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I’ve been trying to hit incline variations more in dumbbells place because they are harder for me than heavy dumbbells


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yeah I’ve been trying to hit incline variations more in dumbbells place because they are harder for me than heavy dumbbells



That makes sense. If that’s the case, and you’ve been putting that work in, I guarantee the DB’s are gonna fly. And dude completely honest, I’ve never had a chest pump like I have from those 120’s. My chest is still full as fuck and pumped today. It like changed my image over night lol. Blows my mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That makes sense. If that’s the case, and you’ve been putting that work in, I guarantee the DB’s are gonna fly. And dude completely honest, I’ve never had a chest pump like I have from those 120’s. My chest is still full as fuck and pumped today. It like changed my image over night lol. Blows my mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really trying not to switch to dumbbells now lol. But I had to arm wrestle one of the brother in laws this weekend and will use that as an excuse to not flare up tendinitis


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 11, 2022)

Light lower

Squat 225 3x5
Dl 315 3x5
Reverse hyper 2plate 3x5

Bw 202


----------



## Yano (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That makes sense. If that’s the case, and you’ve been putting that work in, I guarantee the DB’s are gonna fly. And dude completely honest, I’ve never had a chest pump like I have from those 120’s. My chest is still full as fuck and pumped today. It like changed my image over night lol. Blows my mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting a pumped feeling in my chest is one of the hardest things for me to do and I think its just mechanically how I bench or push through the lift. I've always had the hardest time activating my chest when I bench or press its like im all tri's delts n back , nothing seems to come from  the pecs , at least i dont ever really feel it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 11, 2022)

Bench press is not the best at isolating chest. Especially with a barbell. You're better off using dumbbells.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 11, 2022)

We already talked about it in chat but for others.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 15, 2022)

Db incline 70 per side 3x10
Bw chin 3x10
Db press 50 per side 3x10
Bb Bent over row 135 3x10


----------



## dmanuk (Oct 17, 2022)

you look better than i was expecting


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> you look better than i was expecting


Straight back handed. We’re you a pimp in a past life?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 17, 2022)

Rdl 315 3x10
Leg press 6 plate 3x15
Prone leg curl 75 1x16, 1x11
Leg ext 170 1x13, 1x11
Reverse hyper 2 plate 2x8


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Good work paps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> Getting a pumped feeling in my chest is one of the hardest things for me to do and I think its just mechanically how I bench or push through the lift. I've always had the hardest time activating my chest when I bench or press its like im all tri's delts n back , nothing seems to come from the pecs , at least i dont ever really feel it.



There are some minor changes you could make to get the press to target and isolate your chest more bro. You don’t really train for hypertrophy though, so the way you bench for your goals seems to be working just fine to me. Your meet results speak for themself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 18, 2022)

dmanuk said:


> you look better than i was expecting


Its official, you are a fucking cunt. I'll be watching you boy!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

Jesus if you want I'll take a picture. I chase strength so I'm mediocre. It's going to be a bathroom picture so don't be angry trolls


----------



## TODAY (Oct 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 30552


Your bathroom is less filthy than I expected


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your bathroom is less filthy than I expected


I keep everything clean. Floor, toilet etc


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

Gotta go cook this fish


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm sure a certain member is already downloading my pic to use at a later date. Fucking closet faggot


----------



## Yano (Oct 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 30553


.... with the bottle on the counter mr trt


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 18, 2022)

100mg a week per my endo


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your bathroom is less filthy than I expected


No female products on the counter either, what a surprise.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 21, 2022)

Db bench 80# per side 11, 10, 10
Matrix lat pulldown 2 plate per side 3x15 
Db press 60# per side 1x6, 55# 2x8
Seated cable row 170 9, 8, 8
Bw dip 20, 15, 11
Hammer curl 45# per side 12, 9


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

Yano said:


>


Shitty (City) Shwimp and Flied (Fried) Lice (Rice) with Egg supplies (surprise) pweeze.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 22, 2022)

Squats 255 3x11 
Dl 325 2x10
Matrix Leg ext 200 13, 11,  9
Matrix prone leg curl 130 10, 9, 8
Reverse hyper 2 plate 2x10


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 24, 2022)

Incline db bench 80 per 11, 9, 9
Neutral chin 13, 12, 11
Ohp 115 10, 9, 9
Bb row 135 13, 13, 12
French press 70# 16, 14, 10
Matrix seated bench press p 1 plate each 15, 14
Cable curl 45 15, 15, 11


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2022)

Snatch grip dl 225 3x10
Below knee rack pull 345 2x10, 405 1x8
Single leg leg press 2 plate 15, 15, 13
Reverse hyper 2 plate 11, 10
Seated ham curl 70 15, 12
Leg ext 185 13, 12


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 25, 2022)

What's going on in here


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2022)

Playing with my penis


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 25, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Playing with my penis


Yes me n yiu both


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2022)

Should have seen what I could pull for a max with snatch grip. Damn it


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 25, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Should have seen what I could pull for a max with snatch grip. Damn it


Snatch grip upright row maybe


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Snatch grip upright row maybe


Lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2022)

UPPER oct 27

Db bench
90s 8a
85s 10, 8

Matrix lat pull
3 plate each side 15, 13, 13

Db press
55s 11, 10, 10

Pendlay row
185 10, 9, 8

Weighted dips
1 plate 12, 10, 9

Hammer curl
45s 12, 9, 8

Seated shoulder press
100# 13, 11

Seated incline
1 plate per 13, 10

Knee raise
3xamrap


LOWER oct 29

Ssb
225  10, 10, 10

Leg press
6 plate 15, 15
8 plate 13

Prone leg curl

100 15, 13, 10

Leg ext 170 13, 11, 10


UPPER oct 30

Incline db 80per 12, 10, 9

Neutral chin 13, 11, 10

Db press 50 per 14, 12, 11

Seated plate row
45 per 15, 15
55 per 11

French press 80 13, 10, 9

Cable curl flat bar 60 13, 9

Vertical bench press neutral grip
50 per 15
60 per 13

Abs 2xamrap


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 31, 2022)

Had to look up a French press, was guessing that it didn't involve coffee mid workout. 

Is this the same as an overhead cable extension?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2022)

Basically a standing skull crusher. I find it easier than doing overhead cable ext. Easier to get into position


----------



## Yano (Oct 31, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Basically a standing skull crusher. I find it easier than doing overhead cable ext. Easier to get into position


standing skull crushers .,. were you pre exhausting ?  😎


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2022)

?


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2022)

Yano said:


> standing skull crushers .,. were you pre exhausting ?  😎


Jokes go over his head. 🤣


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 31, 2022)

K


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 31, 2022)

Good work


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 31, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> K


Its a CandyCrusher reference brah!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 1, 2022)

Oh


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 4, 2022)

rdl 335 9, 9, 8
Knee raise 3x10

Leg press
6 plate 16
8 plate 13, 11

Reverse hyper
3 plate 3x11

Prone leg curl
110 12, 10, 8

Leg ext
200 11, 9, 7


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2022)

UPPER Nov 6

Db bench
90s 10, 85s 9, 9

Seated lat pull
3 plate per 16, 16, 11

Matrix shoulder press
120 11, 9, 8

Bb row
155 10, 10, 9

Reverse fly
100 16, 13

Matrix seated tricep press "can't use dip station, campers"
205 20, 225 15, 10

Hammer curl
50s 8, 40s 12

Leg raises 10, 8

Can't fucking do anything else it's busy and dick eaters camping everything. Mad


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> UPPER Nov 6
> 
> Db bench
> 90s 10, 85s 9, 9
> ...


Strong ass DB bench and BB rows, good work paps


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2022)

Thanks. Couldn't even do dips. Fucking campers


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2022)

LOWER nov 7

Squats
315 x 7
265 10, 10

Snatch grip dl
275 x 10
315 x 8

Leg press
8 plate 15, 13, 10

Seated leg curl 
100 13, 10

Leg ext
200 12, 8

Reverse hyper
2 plate 2x15


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2022)

@CJ


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 31729
> 
> @CJ


Did you go back again today?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Did you go back again today?


Yessir


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 8, 2022)

UPPER Nov 8

Ohp
Worked up to 160 max
125 x 8
115 10, 10

Seated lat pull
160 each 14, 11, 9

Seated incline
2 plate each 13, 11, 9

Seated plate row
55 per 14, 14, 11

Weighted dip 
45 11, 10, 8

Cable curl
70 12, 9

Db reverse fly
30 per 13, 12

Seated tricep ext
140 16
160 12

Shoulder press 
120 8, 6


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 8, 2022)

My ohp sucks now. Need to focus on it


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 10, 2022)

LOWER nov 10

Deadlift
345 3x10
Knee raises 3x10

Box squat
275 x 10
295 x 12
315 x 9

Seated leg curl
90 15, 14

Leg ext
200 13, 12

Reverse hyper
3 plate 12, 11


----------



## iGone (Nov 10, 2022)

good job paps, knew you had more in you


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 12, 2022)

UPPER Nov 12

Db bench
90s 10, 8
85s 10

Neutral chin
13, 11, 10

Db press
55s 11, 10, 9

Bb row
155 12, 11, 11

Cgb
185 11, 10, 8

Seated lat pull
3 plate each 17, 15

Seated incline neutral grip
2 plate each 13, 9

Close grip cable row
145 13, 10

Seated shoulder press
110 11, 9

Seated tricep
130 19
150 13


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 12, 2022)

My poop is extra stinky


----------



## CJ (Nov 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> My poop is extra stinky


That's your breath


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 12, 2022)

noooope


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 13, 2022)

LOWER nov 13

Squats
315 x 9
275 11, 10

2" below knee rack pull
405 x 7
365 x 10

Leg press
8 plate 15, 14, 12

Prone leg curl
90 16
100 13

Leg ext
170 13, 9


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 15, 2022)

UPPER Nov 14

Db incline
85s 9, 8
80s 8

Lat pull
160 11, 10, 8

Ohp
95 13, 10, 10 weak shit

Bb row
155 13, 12, 12

French press
80 11, 11, 10

Hammer curl
50s 8
40s 11, 12

Seated bench
70 per 14, 11

Seated shoulder
110 11, 10

Tricep press down
60 16 too light
70 13

Coworker went with today. Threw me off big time


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 15, 2022)

What do you think causes the lower standing press? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 16, 2022)

My guess would be heavy db bench.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 17, 2022)

LOWER nov 17

2" deficit dl
325 10
345 8
365 6

Leg press 
10 plate 10, 9, 9

Seated leg curl
90 13, 11, 11

Leg ext
190 13, 13, 10

Reverse hyper
3 plate 16


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 18, 2022)

UPPER Nov 18

Db bench
90s 3x8

Seated lat pull "plate loaded"
145 per 10
155 per 10
180 per 7

Cgb
205 8, 7, 6

Landmine row
2 plate 15, 13, 15 🤔

Dips
21, 16, 16

Seated incline 
70 per 15
80 per 10, 9


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 18, 2022)

Tilapia or cod?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 18, 2022)

Ones mahi, other was uh I forget
Maybe barramundi


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## CJ (Nov 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> View attachment 32174


💩💩💩


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 19, 2022)

LOWER nov 19

Reverse hyper warm up
1 plate x 20

Squat
315 8 ***failed 9th rep
285 9, 9

Snatch grip dl
315 8, 9

Leg ext
190 15, 12

Seated leg curl
100 13, 10

Back ext on ghr
45# 10, 10

Wasn't feeling today at all. Was going to bail but didn't. 315 felt heavy today and I was supposed to go tomorrow...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 21, 2022)

UPPER Nov 21

Ohp
135 6
115 10, 10

Lat pull
175 10
160 11, 9

Db press
50s 12, 12

Cable row
145 10, 10, 9

Skull crusher
80 8
70 13, 11

Machine laterals
60 16
70 16
80 10

Tricep pushdown w rope
35 16
40 10, 12

Machine curl
80 14
90 13, 10

Machine reverse fly
90 15
100 11


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 9, 2022)

LOWER Dec 4

Rdl 335x 8, 7, 7

High bar squat 
235 10
245 8
315 1

Matrix Seated leg curl
80 16
95 12

Matrix Leg ext

185 14, 11

Matrix reverse hyper
2 plate 16
3 plate 15

UPPER Dec 6

Bb flat
225 6, 5 paused
235 5 paused

Cgb
205 6, 6
195 6

Matrix incline press
2 plate each 10, 7, 7

Press down with two handle
60# 10, 8, 9

Matrix lat pull
115 each 16, 14, 10

Pendlay 
205 6
185 7, 7

LOWER Dec 8

Squats
325 7
285 10, 9

2" Deficit

405 1
425 1
445 1
405 2 * wanted 3+, nooooope

Cybex hack squat
2 plate 15
4 plate 10

Matrix prone leg curl

120 15
130 12

Matrix reverse hyper

3 plate 15
4 plate 11


----------

